# Samsung Smart TVs Firmware 1024 and higher (RVU support) - Issues/Discussion



## Stuart Sweet

This is an unofficial issue and discussion thread for Samsung TVs with RVU, firmware 1024.

This firmware is available as of 12/8/11.

To use RVU, make sure the HR34 is powered up, select RVU as the source, and follow the onscreen instructions.

This Setup Guide will help you configure the Samsung TV with an HR34 running the "blue UI."

A note: at this time the only approved RVU setup option is a truck roll, in other words, allowing DIRECTV to do the install. However, if you have a spare broadband DECA it is possible to do this install yourself by hooking up the TV via the DECA.

The Samsung TV remote can be used to control the RVU client but I'm still working out the particulars of what button goes where.


----------



## Sixto

Interesting, cool, wish I had one. 

Good luck to everyone that has the opportunity.


----------



## inkahauts

Is that firmware available to all Samsung tvs, only certain models, or only certain series.


----------



## Shades228

6000 series right now. If you have certain TV's that have the same boards it's possible to trick your tv to thinking it's that type however there are some big downsides so beware if you're doing this currently to get 10pt calibrations.


----------



## samrs

Stuart Sweet said:


> This is an unofficial issue and discussion thread for Samsung TVs with RVU, firmware 1024.
> 
> This firmware is available as of 12/8/11.
> 
> To use RVU, make sure the HR34 is powered up, select RVU as the source, and follow the onscreen instructions.


Wow! That sounds pretty simple, I can't wait to try it out.


----------



## texasmoose

i have 1 the UN55D6400, but no 34 yet, argh............maybe i'll call tomorrow & get 1.


----------



## dettxw

Will my higher level pn64d7000 work?


----------



## LoweBoy

How about UN46C8000?

And how does it work so far Stuart? Do you have call and activate your accounts for the client?


----------



## Sgt. Slaughter

Stuart Sweet said:


> This is an unofficial issue and discussion thread for Samsung TVs with RVU, firmware 1024.
> 
> This firmware is available as of 12/8/11.
> 
> To use RVU, make sure the HR34 is powered up, select RVU as the source, and follow the onscreen instructions.


very interesting here! more interesting will be how they structure the pricing on this. hopefully they allow "per each client" pricing....


----------



## NR4P

Sgt. Slaughter said:


> very interesting here! more interesting will be how they structure the pricing on this. hopefully they allow "per each client" pricing....


Same as what I was thinking. If you get RVU working on the 6000 series, since no STB, does it track the TV info back to Directv servers via the HR34 Ethernet/broadband? Do they have to enable it? Assuming its connected to the internet.

What if the HR34 isn't internet connected?


----------



## renen

Downloaded and installed new firmware on a 40 inch 2011 6000 last night. Screen shows the same as before, no reference to Rvu. I guess it has to recognize an HR34 on the network before it display the Rvu screen?

Waiting for an HR34.

Rene


----------



## RAD

Checked my PN51D8000, it's running 1023 firmware and there is no update available as of this morning.


----------



## samrs

"renen" said:


> Downloaded and installed new firmware on a 40 inch 2011 6000 last night. Screen shows the same as before, no reference to Rvu. I guess it has to recognize an HR34 on the network before it display the Rvu screen?
> 
> Waiting for an HR34.
> 
> Rene


Press your source/input button. Should list RVU as a input.


----------



## renen

samrs said:


> Press your source/input button. Should list RVU as a input.


Never thought of that!

When I press Source the screen shows my 4 HR20's and also my HP Smart Media Server. If I open one of the HR20 I can see the recorded shows but if I try to play them it tells me "Not supported file format"

Is RVU the future for all remote playing?


----------



## azarby

renen said:


> Never thought of that!
> 
> When I press Source the screen shows my 4 HR20's and also my HP Smart Media Server. If I open one of the HR20 I can see the recorded shows but if I try to play them it tells me "Not supported file format"
> 
> Is RVU the future for all remote playing?


No HR34 = No RVU


----------



## texasmoose

renen said:


> Downloaded and installed new firmware on a 40 inch 2011 6000 last night. Screen shows the same as before, no reference to Rvu. I guess it has to recognize an HR34 on the network before it display the Rvu screen?
> 
> Waiting for an HR34.
> 
> Rene


u got the 1024? i didn't see it available on mine, still has the 1023, and nothing on Samsungsupport.com either. but i'm not with 34 yet any how.


----------



## renen

azarby said:


> No HR34 = No RVU


Who is to say that Directv wont release support for a single RVU stream on the HR2* series in the future? As RVU becomes more prevalent it could save them $$ by the consumer using devices with build in RVU clients instead of having to obtain a second device.

Thinking about RVU clients. How about a Blueray player that would support RVU clients? It would be convenient for us, as we dont use the one in the family room that often and the other TV could connect to it from other locations inside the house!

TEXASMOOSE: I checked this morning and there is no new firmware for the Samsung D6000's on their website, but the TV set founded last night with the built in Internet update from the menu.


----------



## azarby

renen said:


> Who is to say that Directv wont release support for a single RVU stream on the HR2* series in the future? As RVU becomes more prevalent it could save them $$ by the consumer using devices with build in RVU clients instead of having to obtain a second device.
> 
> Thinking about RVU clients. How about a Blueray player that would support RVU clients? It would be convenient for us, as we dont use the one in the family room that often and the other TV could connect to it from other locations inside the house!
> 
> TEXASMOOSE: I checked this morning and there is no new firmware for the Samsung D6000's on their website, but the TV set founded last night with the built in Internet update from the menu.


Who is talking about future products. This response was with regards to your comments about not seeing any RVU option on your Samsung.

As for putting RVU into older HR2x products, not very likley as the technology won't support it.


----------



## flipptyfloppity

renen said:


> Who is to say that Directv wont release support for a single RVU stream on the HR2* series in the future? As RVU becomes more prevalent it could save them $$ by the consumer using devices with build in RVU clients instead of having to obtain a second device.


I'll be the guy who says that. RVU requires the sending device (DirecTV box) decode the source stream, overlay the video and audio and reencode the output into h.264 and AAC (I think AAC). The DirecTV boxes other than the HR34 lack the hardware required to decode video, composite it and then reencode it into h.264 on the fly.

So it doesn't seem possible existing devices will ever do RVU. Future HR2x's with new hardware might do it though. But honestly I think the "home media server" idea only makes sense if you have a single (for most people) server for all your clients, and that means more than 2 tuners.


----------



## renen

I am sorry, but I provided some incorrect information earlier! The TV did download 1024 last night, but it did not install until just a few minutes ago when I went to the menu and told it to upgrade!

Now, when I press the source button on the remote, I don't see the 4 HR20's, but I do see in gray meaning that it is NOT a valid source (since I don't have an HR34 yet) the RVU choice.

Sorry for the erroneus information.

Rene


----------



## renen

flipptyfloppity:

I am really not familiar with the RVU client nor with the computing power on Samsung 6000 series, but it does sound logical that the RVU, at least on the current iteration, would not have the resources to decode the source stream into a usable format, I think it would be too much for Directv although they have done the incredible such as SWM and 1080P support on the HR20, to pull out of the HR2* "magic box of tricks" to provide a way to decode the stream.

Also agree with you on the idea of a "Media Center Server", but thought when I originally saw on my TV the 4 HR20, before realizing that I had not upgraded the TV to firmware 1024 that maybe DTV could be thinking of providing a simple and inexpensive way for them to compete in a 2 TV's household market.

Rene


----------



## Sgt. Slaughter

renen said:


> flipptyfloppity:
> 
> I am really not familiar with the RVU client nor with the computing power on Samsung 6000 series, but it does sound logical that the RVU, at least on the current iteration, would not have the resources to decode the source stream into a usable format, I think it would be too much for Directv although they have done the incredible such as SWM and 1080P support on the HR20, to pull out of the HR2* "magic box of tricks" to provide a way to decode the stream.
> 
> Also agree with you on the idea of a "Media Center Server", but thought when I originally saw on my TV the 4 HR20, before realizing that I had not upgraded the TV to firmware 1024 that maybe DTV could be thinking of providing a simple and inexpensive way for them to compete in a 2 TV's household market.
> 
> Rene


gonna say i think its more of a hardware component that the older boxes lack that keeps them from being able to take on RVU.


----------



## son512

Anybody know how the TV would connect to the HR34? 
Can you run the Coax cable to one of the antenna inputs or is it thru ethernet/wifi?

I know the samsung can decode H.264 since I stream content (mostly 720p) from my NAS server.


----------



## Sgt. Slaughter

son512 said:


> Anybody know how the TV would connect to the HR34?
> Can you run the Coax cable to one of the antenna inputs or is it thru ethernet/wifi?
> 
> I know the samsung can decode H.264 since I stream content (mostly 720p) from my NAS server.


wanna say itll be through ethernet or DECA dongle attached to coax pluging with other end getting you ethernet to your tv.


----------



## Steve

flipptyfloppity said:


> I'll be the guy who says that. RVU requires the sending device (DirecTV box) decode the source stream, overlay the video and audio and reencode the output into h.264 and AAC (I think AAC). The DirecTV boxes other than the HR34 lack the hardware required to decode video, composite it and then reencode it into h.264 on the fly.


If anything is being done to the source audio/video data at all, IMO, the HR34 is decrypting the source stream and re-encrypting it, though I'm not even sure it needs to work that hard. I say this because the RVU LAN clients are probably authenticated _before_ they're allowed to communicate with the HR34 at all, so re-encryption may not be necessary from a DRM standpoint.

My guess is the HR34 is just overlaying the RVU GUI when required, not terribly processor intensive. So if in fact the HR2x's are not capable of RVU, it wouldn't be because the HR34 has superior processing capabilities. If the HR34 does have a faster CPU and more memory, that extra horsepower is liekly being utilized to manage 5 tuners worth of scheduling and prioritization, and the ability to serve and manage up to three simultaneous client video streams with trickplay.

BTW, I believe the processing horsepower required to re-encode H.264 in real time at the 8mbps-10mbps DirecTV MPEG-4 bitrates can probably only be found on the dedicated encoders DirecTV themselves use to transcode network source MPEG-2 feeds and uplink them to the satellites. Just my .02.


----------



## Stuart Sweet

I downloaded the firmware last night. I was able to see RVU as an option by going to the source menu and scrolling all the way down. I'll try it tonight to see if it works.


----------



## itzme

Im a little dissapointed that I cant use this feature on my Samsung D8000 with my HR24.


----------



## Temoryian

One of the first posts in this thread said that all 6000 TV's were RVU compatible. I was under the impression that it was only the D6000 models or will my unc6900 model work? I've googled a ton and haven't seen anything definitive. Thanks.


----------



## Alebob911

Try and do an update on your tv. If it says 1024 is available for download then your good to go as long as you have an HR34. If you do not have an HR34 then it is pointless because that is the only STB that supports RVU.


Temoryian said:


> One of the first posts in this thread said that all 6000 TV's were RVU compatible. I was under the impression that it was only the D6000 models or will my unc6900 model work? I've googled a ton and haven't seen anything definitive. Thanks.


----------



## Alebob911

Using anything less than a 5 tuner HDDVR (HR34) is pointless because it would tie up one of your tuners just to send you the video stream to your TV. You would always be having tuner/recording conflicts. That is why the HR34 has 5 tuners, 2 dedicated to a locally connected TV and 3 others for remote location viewing or if those are not active then it adds another tuner for recording.


itzme said:


> Im a little dissapointed that I cant use this feature on my Samsung D8000 with my HR24.


----------



## itzme

Alebob911 said:


> Using anything less than a 5 tuner HDDVR (HR34) is pointless because it would tie up one of your tuners just to send you the video stream to your TV. You would always be having tuner/recording conflicts. That is why the HR34 has 5 tuners, 2 dedicated to a locally connected TV and 3 others for remote location viewing or if those are not active then it adds another tuner for recording.


I see, and I'm beginning to understand. I guess I was always assuming that RVU would be a _software_ version of authorizing my smart TV to de-encrypt a stream that was served either through my home network or deca, thus preventing the need for a another piece of hardware (a stb). I didn't think about the HR34 having to use one of its tuner's.

Sounds like I need to add an HR34 to Santa's list.


----------



## LameLefty

itzme said:


> I see, and I'm beginning to understand. I guess I was always assuming that RVU would be a _software_ version of authorizing my smart TV to de-encrypt a stream that was served either through my home network or deca, thus preventing the need for a another piece of hardware (a stb). I didn't think about the HR34 having to use one of its tuner's.
> 
> Sounds like I need to add an HR34 to Santa's list.


Well, it is a tiny bit more than that: you can also use the HR34 to serve up multiple previously-recorded program streams without tying up an active tuner - if you wanted that smart TV to be limited to ONLY watching pre-recorded content, then you wouldn't be using an active tuner.


----------



## Stuart Sweet

I've updated post #1 with...

This Setup Guide will help you configure the Samsung TV with an HR34 running the "blue UI."


----------



## Laxguy

Nice! More drooling.....

Can it be served via DECA with no additional hardware? Or does it always have to pop through the ethernet port?


----------



## bobnielsen

I wonder if Samsung will support this on their Blu-ray players. They seem to have many of the other features of the smart TVs.


----------



## Stuart Sweet

I have my hr34 connected via coax networking... At the moment I am not completely satisfied with the results but I'm still working on it.


----------



## dettxw

Temoryian said:


> One of the first posts in this thread said that all 6000 TV's were RVU compatible. I was under the impression that it was only the D6000 models or will my unc6900 model work? I've googled a ton and haven't seen anything definitive. Thanks.


Think you need a new D model, not the older C version


----------



## inkahauts

"Stuart Sweet" said:


> I have my hr34 connected via coax networking... At the moment I am not completely satisfied with the results but I'm still working on it.


What's not making you happy?

And wow, I love the copy settings feature! Nice!


----------



## markrogo

So this is authorized on your account or just at the box level? I realize you don't really pay for anything, but is this going to trigger a $6/month charge or not?


----------



## NR4P

Stuart Sweet said:


> I have my hr34 connected via coax networking... At the moment I am not completely satisfied with the results but I'm still working on it.


Thanks for the setup guide and screen shots. What kind of results are not up to your expectations?


----------



## Temoryian

Temoryian said:


> One of the first posts in this thread said that all 6000 TV's were RVU compatible. I was under the impression that it was only the D6000 models or will my unc6900 model work? I've googled a ton and haven't seen anything definitive. Thanks.


Emailed Samsung and this is their response. I'm even more confused.

Thank you for contacting Samsung Electronics.

We understand that you would like to know if Samsung offers RVU feature with the D series TVs.

We are sorry; there are no TVs available in Samsung with RVU feature. However, Samsung TVs comes with 
all share feature. All share is a Samsung feature that allows you to configure a mobile message server or a 
DLNA digital media renderer.

Thank you,

Samsung Online Support.


----------



## P Smith

You got wrong person, he or she didn't informed about RVU support yet.


----------



## nathan909

Is there an additional receiver cost for using this?


----------



## StephenT

My dream would be to have an HR34 in my basement for the TV there and have it also feed three other RVU TVs around the house. Would those other three TVs permanently take 3 tuners of the HR34? Would I only have two tuners for recording? I would be happy if the 3 extra TVs only ever watched recorded programming except in rare cases, say a Super Bowl party. Is it possible to not take a live tuner and only watch recorded streams on the RVU sets? Will the RVU TV only take a tuner for live TV when it's on? That would be OK.


----------



## jal

What's the Directv charge, if any, for an RVU fed TV?


----------



## StephenT

Thinking about it more I'm guessing it works like the current two tuner DVRs in that if you are currently watching a tuner that's recording and you change the channel it will do so if it can change to a non-recording tuner. So if four things are recording at once, one TV in the house could watch a live non-recording channel. If three things are recording two TVs could etc. Also if four tuners are recording and you are watching a recording tuner and another TV in the house is currently on and watching the one non-recording tuner it will warn you that you have to cancel the current recording if you try to change the channel. That seems logical. Can anyone confirm?

Oh and how many recorded show streams can it send out at once to RVU TVs (ones not directly connected to it)?


----------



## LameLefty

StephenT said:


> My dream would be to have an HR34 in my basement for the TV there and have it also feed three other RVU TVs around the house. Would those other three TVs permanently take 3 tuners of the HR34?


No, not permanently. The remote RVU devices would only take a tuner if they were watching something "live" or time-delayed while still being recorded. If the remote devices are simply playing back pre-recorded content, they are not occupying a tuner at all.


----------



## Sgt. Slaughter

I'm still surprised ive seen 0 mention of this on their site anywhere. Heck if you search RVu on their site the best thing you'll get is the announcement to be working with DIRECTV which was long ago.


----------



## dettxw

For some reason until SS's post on the 1024 firmware version I'd been under the impression that the RVU functionality would be implemented as an app. 
Firmware, with RVU as an input option is better.
I'd just like to know if my higher-level pn64d7000 will be supported.


----------



## Stuart Sweet

I would try forcing a firmware update through the TV. My TV still shows the 1018 firmware on Samsung's web site. A little birdie told me that 1024 was available and sure enough it was.


----------



## dettxw

Hmm...
I was under the impression that I had to upgrade via download to USB which was then plugged into the TV. I think that was from info displayed on the TV. I hadn't actually done any of the advertised upgrades yet as they did nothing for me.
Well, something for the when-I-get-home to-do list.


----------



## Temoryian

Stuart Sweet said:


> I would try forcing a firmware update through the TV. My TV still shows the 1018 firmware on Samsung's web site. A little birdie told me that 1024 was available and sure enough it was.


What model TV do you have Stuart? Thanks.


----------



## Stuart Sweet

Mine allows direct download to the internet.


----------



## Temoryian

Stuart Sweet said:


> Mine allows direct download to the internet.


I'm just curious because I don't currently have my un55c6900 connected to the internet and therefore can't attempt to update the firmware where it is. Best Buy sells Samsung Linkstick for $79 and I can get one on Ebay for cheaper but I'm not sure how much I would use that TV for internet capabilities if not for RVU. Long story short I don't want to spend some cash to make the if I can't get the 1024 firmware on my Samsung Anyone outside of the D series models able to put 1024 on their TV? Thanks.


----------



## Alan Gordon

Sgt. Slaughter said:


> I'm still surprised ive seen 0 mention of this on their site anywhere. Heck if you search RVu on their site the best thing you'll get is the announcement to be working with DIRECTV which was long ago.


Yes, I commented on the lack of promotion for RVU on their site months ago. I was looking into purchasing a Samsung TV prior to my own TV getting fixed, and I was looking at several models. I liked the models announced to have RVU fine, but I was also taking a look at several newer models, and I was trying to determine if they had RVU as well, but had no idea due to the fact that while RVU was not listed on their specs, neither was RVU mentioned or listed on the specs of the TVs announced to have RVU available... 

~Alan


----------



## Stuart Sweet

Temoryian said:


> I'm just curious because I don't currently have my un55c6900 connected to the internet and therefore can't attempt to update the firmware where it is. Best Buy sells Samsung Linkstick for $79 and I can get one on Ebay for cheaper but I'm not sure how much I would use that TV for internet capabilities if not for RVU. Long story short I don't want to spend some cash to make the if I can't get the 1024 firmware on my Samsung Anyone outside of the D series models able to put 1024 on their TV? Thanks.


Not to state the obvious, but if you don't have ethernet to your TV, you realize you can't get RVU anyway, right?

If you are internet connected, I'd think you could force firmware downloads right from your TV. I have the UN46D6420 and that's what I did. I'm connected via cat5.


----------



## Alan Gordon

Stuart Sweet said:


> Not to state the obvious, but if you don't have ethernet to your TV, you realize you can't get RVU anyway, right?
> 
> If you are internet connected, I'd think you could force firmware downloads right from your TV. I have the UN46D6420 and that's what I did. I'm connected via cat5.


He's saying that he does not want to put out the money to connect his TV (wirelessly) to the internet unless he knows whether or not his TV is RVU capable.

Sadly, outside of a few models (of which the UN55C6900 was not one of them), it's not known what other (if any) models are RVU capable...

~Alan


----------



## Stuart Sweet

I guess the lowest price option for testing would be a long cat-5 cable strung to the router, just to check. Or, wait until the 1024 firmware is available for download.


----------



## Alan Gordon

Stuart Sweet said:


> I guess the lowest price option for testing would be a long cat-5 cable strung to the router, just to check. Or, wait until the 1024 firmware is available for download.


Indeed...

Though, outside of the D6000, D6400, or D6420 (the three models announced to have it), I wouldn't hold my breath in anticipation...

It will be interesting to see if other models will get the RVU option. Perhaps those with internet connected Samsungs could check for new firmware and post "yay" or "nay" depending upon the outcome?!

~Alan


----------



## Temoryian

Alan Gordon said:


> He's saying that he does not want to put out the money to connect his TV (wirelessly) to the internet unless he knows whether or not his TV is RVU capable.
> 
> Sadly, outside of a few models (of which the UN55C6900 was not one of them), it's not known what other (if any) models are RVU capable...
> 
> ~Alan


Yes thank you. I would connect wireless via a samsung linkstick therefore not needing an ethernet connection.


----------



## Alan Gordon

Temoryian said:


> Yes thank you. I would connect wireless via a samsung linkstick therefore not needing an ethernet connection.


It remains to be seen if the UN55C6900 will be supported.

There's certainly no reason to expect it to, but it may be possible. 

If it later becomes supported, I'd certainly be sure I had a GREAT network signal as well, because a weak connection would probably be an issue, I would think. 

~Alan


----------



## Temoryian

Alan Gordon said:


> It remains to be seen if the UN55C6900 will be supported.
> 
> There's certainly no reason to expect it to, but it may be possible.
> 
> If it later becomes supported, I'd certainly be sure I had a GREAT network signal as well, because a weak connection would probably be an issue, I would think.
> 
> ~Alan


Well I just purchased a wireless dongle for my tv on Ebay for only $25. Sure beats the $79 Best Buy wants. Hopefully it comes from the end of the week and I'll report back and let everyone know if I'm able to update my un55c6900 to firmware 1024. Thanks for all the replies guys.


----------



## Alan Gordon

Temoryian said:


> Well I just purchased a wireless dongle for my tv on Ebay for only $25. Sure beats the $79 Best Buy wants. Hopefully it comes from the end of the week and I'll report back and let everyone know if I'm able to update my un55c6900 to firmware 1024. Thanks for all the replies guys.


Hopefully that will work out for you in the future.

I started to suggest (prior to you posting that you purchased the wireless dongle) that you ask fellow owners on AVSForum. They have a thread dedicated to the UN55C6900...

~Alan


----------



## MikeW

I have a UN5500D6400. It was on version 1010. When I forced the update, it said I had the current version. THere was another option on the screen for "Alternate Software" which is version 1023. I loaded that with no problem. I am hard-wired to the internet and don't have a HR34.


----------



## OlderNDirt

My UN55D8000 only updates to firmware 1023.


----------



## inkahauts

"Alan Gordon" said:


> Yes, I commented on the lack of promotion for RVU on their site months ago. I was looking into purchasing a Samsung TV prior to my own TV getting fixed, and I was looking at several models. I liked the models announced to have RVU fine, but I was also taking a look at several newer models, and I was trying to determine if they had RVU as well, but had no idea due to the fact that while RVU was not listed on their specs, neither was RVU mentioned or listed on the specs of the TVs announced to have RVU available...
> 
> ~Alan


Why would they promote something like this that doesn't even exists yet. They need the c30 to launch first, and then get the Samsung tvs working. I have a feeling the software everyone is downloading is a first attempt to spread, And it is not the mainstream "nr" if you will yet. Till those two things happen, not a good idea to advertise, or else everyone will be upset they can't get it.

Heck, they aren't even advertised the hr34 yet. You won't see anything other than an option to choose it on the web site till sometime next year, probably after anyone can order them.


----------



## dsw2112

inkahauts said:


> ...I have a feeling the software everyone is downloading is a first attempt to spread, And it is not the mainstream "nr" if you will yet. Till those two things happen, not a good idea to advertise, or else everyone will be upset they can't get it.


I wonder if this will be equivilant to MRV beta testing, and NR release. I haven't seen anyone comment on a cost associated with connecting their Sammy Tv's (for RVU), but it was said that there would likely be a fee for clients. Will we see the fee when RVU is "official?"


----------



## Alan Gordon

inkahauts said:


> Why would they promote something like this that doesn't even exists yet. They need the c30 to launch first, and then get the Samsung tvs working.


I don't think Samsung makes the C30. Why would they care about the C30?



inkahauts said:


> I have a feeling the software everyone is downloading is a first attempt to spread, And it is not the mainstream "nr" if you will yet. Till those two things happen, not a good idea to advertise, or else everyone will be upset they can't get it.


Samsung released a press release stating they were releasing the first RVU TVs... yet those particular models don't even list RVU on their specs on their website. I think that's crazy...



inkahauts said:


> Heck, they aren't even advertised the hr34 yet. You won't see anything other than an option to choose it on the web site till sometime next year, probably after anyone can order them.


I wouldn't bother with advertising the HR34. Let DirecTV do that...

~Alan


----------



## dogbreath

I have the un55d8000 and can not see the firmware version. Where do you go to find it?


----------



## inkahauts

"Alan Gordon" said:


> I don't think Samsung makes the C30. Why would they care about the C30?
> 
> Samsung released a press release stating they were releasing the first RVU TVs... yet those particular models don't even list RVU on their specs. I think that's crazy...
> 
> I wouldn't bother with advertising the HR34. Let DirecTV do that...
> 
> ~Alan


I thought you meant DirecTV advertising. I see now you mean Samsung. 

Well, I'll bet they. Want to wait to do much till they have it working as well. What if something happened and they never get it to work right their current models? They'd have to swap them all out. Nah, I think they are waiting till the hr34 is available and they are working properly with it. I am guessing you will see it heavily advertised at ces for the next model year.


----------



## Alan Gordon

inkahauts said:


> I thought you meant DirecTV advertising. I see now you mean Samsung.


Yep! I can understand why DirecTV is not promoting it at this time...



inkahauts said:


> Well, I'll bet they. Want to wait to do much till they have it working as well. What if something happened and they never get it to work right their current models? They'd have to swap them all out. Nah, I think they are waiting till the hr34 is available and they are working properly with it. I am guessing you will see it heavily advertised at ces for the next model year.


Oh, don't get me wrong, I suspect they will in time. I'm just surprised that a company who releases a press release stating that they are the first to market with a new technology doesn't even bother to list the technology on their own website.

It will come in time I'm sure...

~Alan


----------



## Sgt. Slaughter

inkahauts said:


> I thought you meant DirecTV advertising. I see now you mean Samsung.
> 
> Well, I'll bet they. Want to wait to do much till they have it working as well. What if something happened and they never get it to work right their current models? They'd have to swap them all out. Nah, I think they are waiting till the hr34 is available and they are working properly with it. I am guessing you will see it heavily advertised at ces for the next model year.


While I agree somewhat with this I also think that they wouldn't even roll out the option to use it less it was working as they intend to. Thats like having the nation beta test a new feature for them which is highly unlikely.


----------



## itzme

RAD said:


> Checked my PN51D8000, it's running 1023 firmware and there is no update available as of this morning.


Rad, I have the 59D8000. I was curious if you ever got yours working with an HR34 and RVU.


----------



## RAD

itzme said:


> Rad, I have the 59D8000. I was curious if you ever got yours working with an HR34 and RVU.


Nope, the firmware doesn't see any RVU servers. Don't know if Samsung will ever support it since they didn't mention the D8000 series plasma I their initial press release.


----------



## OlderNDirt

dogbreath said:


> I have the un55d8000 and can not see the firmware version. Where do you go to find it?


Menu>Support>Software Upgrade. That will tell you what software version you are on. Need internet connection (also says via usb) to upgrade.


----------



## MichaelG_STL

Good evening. Would someone have any pointers they would offer me? I have an HR34, and, a brand new (tonight) UN46D6050TF. 

Fired it up, and, it launched with firmware 1022. It would not update over the wire. I downloaded 1023 from the web to USB and updated to that. It was successful. Checked the SmartHub and Samsung apps, and, they are up to date now.

Is there a source any can find for firmware 1024 that someone could point me to? Menu/System/Firmware update shows no new firmware.


----------



## Shades228

Stuart Sweet said:


> I would try forcing a firmware update through the TV. My TV still shows the 1018 firmware on Samsung's web site. A little birdie told me that 1024 was available and sure enough it was.


I've been informed that the official date for support is the 16th and right now it's just in the stream for those who are in the know for testing.


----------



## son512

Shades228 said:


> I've been informed that the official date for support is the 16th and right now it's just in the stream for those who are in the know for testing.


THanks for that info...now i dont have to check everyday for an update. 

How is accessing the guide(and other functions like 30skip, record, etc) from the samsung remote ?


----------



## dettxw

Started out with 1003 version of the firmware. An internet check for new versions turns up nothing, but there is a version 1013 on the Samsung site for "This firmware makes TV available for 3D explore and Compassion apps.
This firmware improves picture quality on SD pictures."

Before trying a USB update saw that there was an RVU server in the source list that wasn't there before. Looked promising but wouldn't play videos and none displayed.

Before trying the 1013 update via USB played around with the apps where lo and behold two of them updated! Now I have an HSN app - oh goody. 

Following loading 1013 from USB, now the TV will go out and get 1014 off of the net. Weird. 
Still no real RVU software available though, and no online firmware past 1014. 

There is a menu line for alternative software on the TV software upgrade menu, but can't select it. Damn.


----------



## inkahauts

"Sgt. Slaughter" said:


> While I agree somewhat with this I also think that they wouldn't even roll out the option to use it less it was working as they intend to. Thats like having the nation beta test a new feature for them which is highly unlikely.


Why. How many people actually have the hr34 to use with it in the first place....


----------



## TBlazer07

This whole RVU thing doesn't make sense to me. Lets assume J.Q. PUBLIC just went out and bought this nice $1500 55" Samsung RVU Ready TV for his living room and also has an HR34. Why the heck would you want to use this TV as an RVU client as opposed to putting the HR34 directly on it?

OK, If J.Q. Public's brother J.Q.Rich Moneypockets Public the 3rd bought 3 of these sets I MIGHT understand it but even then Mr Rich Moneypockets Public would be a lot better off puting a nice HR24 on the others. What's this obsession with RVU? 

The only place it might make some sense is J.Q. Public's brother-in-law J.Q. Average Public bought this nice Samsung $1500 TV for his livingroom and 3 20" RVU ready TV's for his 2 bathrooms and garage. But wait, only big expensive TV's have RVU capability so that won't work in the bathrooms and it may be years before you see the under $199 RVU ready TV's if ever.

Disclaimer: The above families are fictional and do not represent any real people either dead or alive.


----------



## MichaelG_STL

TBlazer07 said:


> What's this obsession with RVU?


Some of us really are early adopters of technology. Also, I may wish to relocate a television easily within my home where I have ethernet, but not coax.


----------



## Sgt. Slaughter

inkahauts said:


> Why. How many people actually have the hr34 to use with it in the first place....


I'm saying they wouldn't even put RVU as an option in the TV's nationwide less it was ready to roll. 
I'm sure Samsung either has a few HR34's or has stuff to emulate them exactly so they can do their own testing. When that said testing moves out into the field it wouldn't be on a national scale less they made notice of such.


----------



## Stuart Sweet

RVU makes sense if there is industry-wide adoption that drives costs down. If it gets to the point where it adds $5 to the cost of an average TV that really keeps set-top-box costs down for DIRECTV. 

On another note, I'm still trying to resolve latency issues with my RVU setup. My home networking is less than ideal; I just don't have time to run the cables the way I want. As a result, I'm really not getting smooth performance from RVU.

I did try a "Hail Mary" though: I wanted to see if the coaxial (antenna) input of the TV was also an RVU input. I hooked a satellite cable directly into the ANTENNA IN. It didn't work.


----------



## mpaquette

TBlazer07 said:


> This whole RVU thing doesn't make sense to me.


Makes perfect sense to me. I have a 50" TV as my primary unit. At some point I'm planning on putting a 32" TV in another area of the house and maybe replace the pos I currently have in the bedroom. Right now, Samsung makes a 32" version of the D6000 model. I could get that model and not have to worry about adding more hardware from Directv.


----------



## dettxw

Stuart Sweet said:


> RVU makes sense if there is industry-wide adoption that drives costs down. If it gets to the point where it adds $5 to the cost of an average TV that really keeps set-top-box costs down for DIRECTV.
> 
> On another note, I'm still trying to resolve latency issues with my RVU setup. My home networking is less than ideal; I just don't have time to run the cables the way I want. As a result, I'm really not getting smooth performance from RVU.
> 
> I did try a "Hail Mary" though: I wanted to see if the coaxial (antenna) input of the TV was also an RVU input. I hooked a satellite cable directly into the ANTENNA IN. It didn't work.


Are you still using the WCCK, or if not have you tried it for the RVU TV? Or no cable where the RVU TV is located?


----------



## Stuart Sweet

The RVU TV is connected to the rest of the network via powerline networking. Even though this seems to be completely sufficient for DIRECTV2PC and Netflix streaming, it does not seem to be sufficient for RVU.

"At some point" I'll either rewire the house or run a 100' ethernet line across the floor to test a direct connection.


----------



## P Smith

Stuart Sweet said:


> RVU makes sense if there is industry-wide adoption that drives costs down. If it gets to the point where it adds $5 to the cost of an average TV that really keeps set-top-box costs down for DIRECTV.
> 
> On another note, I'm still trying to resolve latency issues with my RVU setup. My home networking is less than ideal; I just don't have time to run the cables the way I want. As a result, I'm really not getting smooth performance from RVU.
> 
> I did try a "Hail Mary" though: I wanted to see if the coaxial (antenna) input of the TV was also an RVU input. I hooked a satellite cable directly into the ANTENNA IN. It didn't work.


Based on current client RVU deployment as pure software patch what cost nothing to customers (it would be fair to suggest - the RVU client SW development cost included into a price of your TV) it would be wide spread soon as Samsung will make it outdoor for current crop of their TV sets - I would say: a competition will drive other manufacturers. And those SW developers who will get incentives by competitors, who got experience in such developments.


----------



## WestDC

TBlazer07 said:


> it may be years before you see the under $199 RVU ready TV's if ever.


It will be About $249 in 18 months 32" Screen.


----------



## Laxguy

Is there still no RVU client thingie for TVs that don't or won't have them?


----------



## jford951

Laxguy said:


> Is there still no RVU client thingie for TVs that don't or won't have them?


There is currently no RVU client for tv's yet


----------



## Laxguy

jford951 said:


> There is currently no RVU client for tv's yet


Thanks for quick and definitive reply. 
One of the things I'll be very interested in @ CES!


----------



## palmgrower

As an owner of 2 Samsung PN59D8000's (Firmware 1023.1)I am hoping for the opportunity of an HR34 with RVU working on this TV, plus with only 1 unit wouldn't electric usage decrease


----------



## Stuart Sweet

Probably, unless the extra processing done by the TV causes its energy use to increase.


----------



## Shades228

Someone would have to measure the current usage of the HR34 to compare it to a HD DVR as well. I would be willing to wager that the more TV's connected to it the more energy savings you get.



Stuart Sweet said:


> The RVU TV is connected to the rest of the network via powerline networking. Even though this seems to be completely sufficient for DIRECTV2PC and Netflix streaming, it does not seem to be sufficient for RVU.
> 
> "At some point" I'll either rewire the house or run a 100' ethernet line across the floor to test a direct connection.


Powerline for RVU is not a good thing. You could use a DECA if running an ethernet cable isn't an option. I still have a couple if you need one just PM me.


----------



## Stuart Sweet

Thanks, I have one and may try that as well. I have an extra coax line to that location.


----------



## dettxw

Shades228 said:


> Powerline for RVU is not a good thing. You could use a DECA if running an ethernet cable isn't an option. I still have a couple if you need one just PM me.


SS probably has a case of DECAs just sitting around. :lol:

Hmm... Now that I think about it got a couple of extras myself.


----------



## LameLefty

Shades228 said:


> You could use a DECA if running an ethernet cable isn't an option. I still have a couple if you need one just PM me.





dettxw said:


> Hmm... Now that I think about it got a couple of extras myself.


Geez, while you guys are tossing around un-wanted DECAs, I have a pair of antediluvian-era white-label DECA's that probably need replacing. Someone send me a pair of green-label ones, stat! :lo:


----------



## MichaelG_STL

No documentation, and, not on (I can't post URL's yet, but at directvdotcom/DTVAPP/content/technology/remotes)

I'm wondering if they are for the RVU firmware support on the Sammy TV.


----------



## Sgt. Slaughter

MichaelG_STL said:


> No documentation, and, not on (I can't post URL's yet, but at directvdotcom/DTVAPP/content/technology/remotes)
> 
> I'm wondering if they are for the RVU firmware support on the Sammy TV.


did you order through DIRECTV and are a new customer when you got your HR34?? 
jw what promtped them to send out the remote to you...


----------



## MichaelG_STL

Sgt. Slaughter said:


> did you order through DIRECTV and are a new customer when you got your HR34??
> jw what promtped them to send out the remote to you...


I did order through DirecTV. The RVU capability is what drew me back after a decade away. Nothing prompted the two remotes that I can find. There is also nothing on my directvdotcom account pages in reference to it.

They are labeled RC70X.

Quick note... found on another thread a picture of it with what appears to be a quick start guide, and, mention that they are for controlling "HMC Clients."


----------



## Sgt. Slaughter

MichaelG_STL said:


> I did order through DirecTV. The RVU capability is what drew me back after a decade away. Nothing prompted the two remotes that I can find. There is also nothing on my directvdotcom account pages in reference to it.
> 
> They are labeled RC70X.
> 
> Quick note... found on another thread a picture of it with what appears to be a quick start guide, and, mention that they are for controlling "HMC Clients."


yeah the partial guide that was removed from their site a few days ago....

What other boxes did you get installed when you got your HR34 installed the other day? 
Did you call DIRECTV to tell them you had an RVU TV and thats possibly how they knew to send you the remotes? jw b/c they sent you 2, and another user here said he got 1 at his doorstep today.

Wonder whats triggering these to be sent out to ppl all of a sudden...b/c if they are for "clients" its odd to send them out b/c there are no "official clients" really and even samsung hasn't said much anything about this firmware they pushed to some people.

maybe a flag somewhere on these accounts triggers a # of remotes to be sent depending on how many tv's other than the HR34 you have hooked up? ....
called DIRECTV and asked them why you got it? I'd do that and see what they say.


----------



## MichaelG_STL

Sgt. Slaughter said:


> yeah the partial guide that was removed from their site a few days ago....
> 
> What other boxes did you get installed when you got your HR34 installed the other day?
> Did you call DIRECTV to tell them you had an RVU TV and thats possibly how they knew to send you the remotes? jw b/c they sent you 2, and another user here said he got 1 at his doorstep today.
> 
> Wonder whats triggering these to be sent out to ppl all of a sudden...b/c if they are for "clients" its odd to send them out b/c there are no "official clients" really and even samsung hasn't said much anything about this firmware they pushed to some people.
> 
> maybe a flag somewhere on these accounts triggers a # of remotes to be sent depending on how many tv's other than the HR34 you have hooked up? ....
> called DIRECTV and asked them why you got it? I'd do that and see what they say.


I did tell them I had TV's that "should" be RVU capable... EG my Samsung UN46D6050TF as my second and third TV's in my home.

Right now, I have 2 H25's that actually are IRD's I assume, and, clients off the WHDVR on the HR34.

Could they be coordinating support for new firmware with Samsung for it all to be ready on Friday? Pipedream?


----------



## Sgt. Slaughter

MichaelG_STL said:


> I did tell them I had TV's that "should" be RVU capable... EG my Samsung UN46D6050TF as my second and third TV's in my home.
> 
> Right now, I have 2 H25's that actually are IRD's I assume, and, clients off the WHDVR on the HR34.
> 
> Could they be coordinating support for new firmware with Samsung for it all to be ready on Friday? Pipedream?


maybe. dunno. can't hurt to call and ask em as they should know why they sent you those and what exactly caused them to be shipped instead of at the installer's warehouse to be given to you during your actual install...


----------



## litzdog911

MichaelG_STL said:


> I did tell them I had TV's that "should" be RVU capable... EG my Samsung UN46D6050TF as my second and third TV's in my home.
> 
> .....
> 
> Could they be coordinating support for new firmware with Samsung for it all to be ready on Friday? Pipedream?


Pretty sure they're for your RVU HDTVs.


----------



## MichaelG_STL

litzdog911 said:


> Pretty sure they're for your RVU HDTVs.


Hope that's the case. Looks like "staying tuned" is the best course. Samsung Firmware 1025 came down at 5am today. No RVU listed as a source, but other network resources are still there.


----------



## dave29

Looks like I'm going TV shopping this weekend....


----------



## Sgt. Slaughter

dave29 said:


> Looks like I'm going TV shopping this weekend....


This stuff has me looking around the house for stuff to sell right now to better justify buying a new +50in tv here. Thread has me drooling for one of these SmartTV's after reading so much on them and seeing the UI.

Had debated on googletv before and given Eric S.'s comments weeks ago thinking it will be in many sets by next yr i was going to wait on that, OR get one of the Mitt's Laservue TV's b/c nothings more cooler than saying you have a freaking laser. 

I have to say the UI in the Samsung SmartTV's just looks like it works and is fluid. $3-5k needs to fall into the account soon......


----------



## Stuart Sweet

I really like the Samsung SmartTV I have. the apps are really good and its UI is clean. 

However, you don't have to spend $1500+ on a new TV to get that experience. The same smart hub is in Samsung's 2011 Blu-ray players, specifically the 5100 and 5500 series. Those are easily found under $100. 

As for RVU support, I'm going to connect the TV via DECA over the weekend and I'll let you know if it works any better.


----------



## harsh

inkahauts said:


> Heck, they aren't even advertised the hr34 yet.


http://www.directv.com/DTVAPP/content/technology/hmc_receiver


----------



## Stuart Sweet

Sgt. Slaughter said:


> Wonder whats triggering these to be sent out to ppl all of a sudden...b/c if they are for "clients" its odd to send them out b/c there are no "official clients" really and even samsung hasn't said much anything about this firmware they pushed to some people.


What I've heard through several sources is that as of Friday, the Samsung RVU TV support will be official, and that will be the only RVU client that is currently available.


----------



## Sgt. Slaughter

Stuart Sweet said:


> What I've heard through several sources is that as of Friday, the Samsung RVU TV support will be official, and that will be the only RVU client that is currently available.


makes sense i guess. starting to see more models on Samsungs site actually show the new firmware for download this morning too.

guess the remotes were not at warehouses when the install's were done, and these people had already told DIRECTV when they ordered that they had X# of samsung smart tv's so directv is just drop shipping remotes to those installed before "official" samsung rvu support date....


----------



## TBlazer07

Will folks with Samsung RVU TV's be charged any kind of fee for use with the HR34's? $6.00 each? 2 for $10? 3 for $12?


----------



## bsteeler05

Will thus only work with 2001 Samsungs? I have a 2010 6000 series. I was thinking of getting the Hr34, but wantex to see if my tv was compatible first.


----------



## markrogo

TBlazer07 said:


> Will folks with Samsung RVU TV's be charged any kind of fee for use with the HR34's? $6.00 each? 2 for $10? 3 for $12?


I've asked this question several times. The lack of an answer suggest an inability or unwillingness to answer.


----------



## Shades228

TBlazer07 said:


> Will folks with Samsung RVU TV's be charged any kind of fee for use with the HR34's? $6.00 each? 2 for $10? 3 for $12?





markrogo said:


> I've asked this question several times. The lack of an answer suggest an inability or unwillingness to answer.


$6 per month for each RVU client activated.


----------



## inkahauts

"harsh" said:


> http://www.directv.com/DTVAPP/content/technology/hmc_receiver


Showing it as one of the dvrs they carry in a comparison chart is not really advertising it. When it's listed in direct marketing materials and when it's in tv ads, and we all know it will be at some point, because it is a killer dvr, that's when they have really started advertising it. I don't know if it's even made their web site home page yet.


----------



## inkahauts

"TBlazer07" said:


> Will folks with Samsung RVU TV's be charged any kind of fee for use with the HR34's? $6.00 each? 2 for $10? 3 for $12?


I'm guessing 6 each client, till 3, then all others free.


----------



## inkahauts

"Shades228" said:


> $6 per month for each RVU client activated.


Yeah, but not past three. And you can have up to eight registered per hr34....


----------



## markrogo

Shades228 said:


> $6 per month for each RVU client activated.


Got your answer in the other thread as well. Thanks again.


----------



## TBlazer07

Shades228 said:


> $6 per month for each RVU client activated.


I find that verrrryyyyy interrresstttinnng!  :lol: :eek2:


----------



## denpri

Just received the "RVU Update" for my Samsung UN40D6420. I do see the "RVU" input option although it's greyed out since I don't have the HR34 yet. I also noticed the F/W version (at least for my set) is 001025.


----------



## Stuart Sweet

Well, I connected my TV via a powered DECA last night and it's a lot better. Now I just have to figure out some lingering remote issues and I'll be golden!


----------



## StephenT

Stuart Sweet said:


> Well, I connected my TV via a powered DECA last night and it's a lot better. Now I just have to figure out some lingering remote issues and I'll be golden!


The DECA when used with a D* receiver has coax going in and ethernet and coax coming out both going into the receiver. Is the streams from other boxes going into the receiver via ethernet and live TV going in via coax? So when using a DECA with an RVU capable TV you have coax going in and only ethernet going out to the TV as the only input? And this works because the TV is always only using a stream from the HR34?

Oh and why does the DECA with the RVU TV and the one for Intenet access have to be powered while the ones with D* receivers do not?


----------



## HoTat2

Shades228 said:


> $6 per month for each RVU client activated.


Should anyone really be surprised? 

Since obviously DIRECTV would be undercutting their own present additional receiver pricing model if they charged any less.

So I would say the only real advantage then of RVU is the ability to extend live buffer and recording functionality to multiple remote locations without the need to purchase separate DVRs for them each.


----------



## Alan Gordon

HoTat2 said:


> Should anyone really be surprised?
> 
> Since obviously DIRECTV would be undercutting their own present additional receiver pricing model if they charged any less.


My _*HOPE*_ was that DirecTV would look at it as not having as much equipment costs as well.... both for those who have RVU TVs, as well as the cheaper costs most likely associated with C30s... not to mention an alternative to those (several of whom I know) who would like satellite TV, but can't justify the costs associated with the lease/mirror fees. 

My _*FEAR*_ is that in the next couple of years, DirecTV will go up in price for those with multiple DVRs, which will in turn make the HR34/RVU route the cheapest way to go for people. 

~Alan


----------



## Sgt. Slaughter

HoTat2 said:


> Should anyone really be surprised?
> 
> Since obviously DIRECTV would be undercutting their own present additional receiver pricing model if they charged any less.
> 
> So I would say the only real advantage then of RVU is the ability to extend live buffer and recording functionality to multiple remote locations without the need to purchase separate DVRs for them each.


ehh and the elimination of the box itself at RVU tv's!!


----------



## HoTat2

StephenT said:


> The DECA when used with a D* receiver has coax going in and ethernet and coax coming out both going into the receiver. Is the streams from other boxes going into the receiver via ethernet and live TV going in via coax? So when using a DECA with an RVU capable TV you have coax going in and only ethernet going out to the TV as the only input? And this works because the TV is always only using a stream from the HR34?
> 
> Oh and why does the DECA with the RVU TV and the one for Intenet access have to be powered while the ones with D* receivers do not?


If the standard "white" DECA module is used at the RVU capable TV it must be powered by a separate power adapter, preferably a "PS-18" which both powers and correctly impedance terminates the receiver end of the DECA.

If a CCK is used it has its own supplied power adapter and impedance termination arrangement.


----------



## HoTat2

Sgt. Slaughter said:


> ehh and the elimination of the box itself at RVU tv's!!


That's why I phrased it as the only "real advantage" of RVU  .

Since I feel the debut of the diminutive H25 receiver, reduces the separate box space saving advantage of RVU TVs.

But of course the H25 can't do any live buffering, thus main advantage of RVU ....


----------



## son512

$6 is too much for a rvu client. 
I would rather have a box and free up one tuner for recording. 

The only reason I would go rvu if its cheaper or I had my tv wall mounted and didn't want the extra h25 box lying around. That would give that tv a cleaner look without having misc boxes and wires running from it.

Oh well. Guess I didnt really need to update my tv.


----------



## StephenT

If you had an HR34 and one TV, then bought a second RVU capable TV and hooked it up yourself, how would D* know to charge you for that RVU TV? It doesn't need to be activated like receivers does it? They don't have control over the TV. Do they activate the HR34 to allow an RVU client?


----------



## LameLefty

StephenT said:


> If you had an HR34 and one TV, then bought a second RVU capable TV and hooked it up yourself, how would D* know to charge you for that RVU TV? It doesn't need to be activated like receivers does it? They don't have control over the TV. Do they activate the HR34 to allow an RVU client?


Check out Stuart's instructions at the top of this thread discussing how to link the RVU client to the HR34. The HR34, then, knows how many clients it has connected - since it's serving up audio, video and UI overlays, it better know how many clients are attached and how to address them individually!


----------



## Stuart Sweet

Yes, DIRECTV knows what is connected and what isn't. You must be authorized for RVU clients or the HR34 won't allow them.


----------



## TBlazer07

HoTat2 said:


> Should anyone really be surprised?
> 
> Since obviously DIRECTV would be undercutting their own present additional receiver pricing model if they charged any less.


 IF it's accurate I'm sort of surprised, but not for the reason you describe. 



> So I would say the only real advantage then of RVU is the ability to extend live buffer and recording functionality to multiple remote locations without the need to purchase separate DVRs for them each.


 So instead of having to purchase a DVR (and 2 more tuners) for anywhere from free to $200 you get to either purchase a new TV for $???? or a client, when/if it ever exists for maybe from free to $xx to get that functionality.

Sort of reminds me of what happened with firewire. Every computer was going to have it (they didn't) and all the manufacturers were going to manufacture hardware for it (they didn't) and it kind of fizzled.


----------



## TBlazer07

Sgt. Slaughter said:


> ehh and the elimination of the box itself at RVU tv's!!


 Of which probably .00000001% the installed base of TV's are RVU capable (even with upgrades).


----------



## Sgt. Slaughter

TBlazer07 said:


> Of which probably .00000001% the installed base of TV's are RVU capable.


i dont doubt that, was just stating an advantage of it. That and the easy management of series lists on the box and no cost directly from you to directv for the client boxes is another advantage.


----------



## drp392

Yes and if you ever disable your RVU tv from the HR34, they send you a box so you can ship your TV to them. Seriously though I think it should be less than $6 a month (like free)


----------



## P Smith

drp392 said:


> Yes and if you ever disable your RVU tv from the HR34, they send you a box so you can ship your TV to them. Seriously though I think it should be less than $6 a month (like free)


Doesn't matter what we are arguing about $5 or $6 fees (TiVo, RVU client) ...
It's money flow; while you pay for it then it will imposed and exist.

For example - dish made $40 fee for one time EHD 'activation'. In a couple years the fee has been removed. That's one of many examples of a fee "because we can" kind.


----------



## dsw2112

Shades228 said:


> $6 per month for each RVU client activated.





inkahauts said:


> Yeah, but not past three. And you can have up to eight registered per hr34....


So just to clarify; 6 RVU devices would still only cost $18?


----------



## LoweBoy

$3 is way more fair IMO. Anything else would be uncivilized.


----------



## mbaysing

Stuart Sweet said:


> Yes, DIRECTV knows what is connected and what isn't. You must be authorized for RVU clients or the HR34 won't allow them.


I guess this means you have to call them tell them how many RVU clients you want to be authorized for?


----------



## damie45

I got the hr34 as a new customer for 99 and 3 hr25 for free. I also have a samsung d6400 that supports rvu, but I dont see the reason to use it. I guess it would be nice to pause live tv, but I'll wait untill more people start using it to see how they are liking it.


----------



## MichaelG_STL

So, can anybody guide me to where I would see the RVU options on my HR34? What I believe to be RVU capable television (Samsung UN46D6050 Firmware 1025) is on the same network as the HR34. 

On the HR34, under Whole Home, I see no options related to RVU or adding a client.

Am I waiting for a software update that may have not yet rolled to me? I did see on the H25's that they got a software (and guide/menu) update a couple of days ago.


----------



## LameLefty

"MichaelG_STL" said:


> So, can anybody guide me to where I would see the RVU options on my HR34? What I believe to be RVU capable television (Samsung UN46D6050 Firmware 1025) is on the same network as the HR34.
> 
> On the HR34, under Whole Home, I see no options related to RVU or adding a client.
> 
> Am I waiting for a software update that may have not yet rolled to me? I did see on the H25's that they got a software (and guide/menu) update a couple of days ago.


Check Stuart's post at the top of this thread. You may need to call Directv and have RVU Service activated on your account.


----------



## Sixto

Yep, the RVU feature needs to be activated.

You'll know you've been successful when the "add client" option shows on the HR34 Whole-Home screen.

Now comes the fun part.


----------



## MichaelG_STL

Sixto said:


> Yep, the RVU feature needs to be activated.


Is there a recommended "best number" to call? After my 5 day pain to try to order the service, I'm so scared to call them again.


----------



## P Smith

MichaelG_STL said:


> Is there a recommended "best number" to call? After my 5 day pain to try to order the service, I'm so scared to call them again.


Call and ask specialized HR34/RVU support team or at least Card Activation Dept..


----------



## Sixto

MichaelG_STL said:


> Is there a recommended "best number" to call? After my 5 day pain to try to order the service, I'm so scared to call them again.


It's not yet clear what the process is, or what the billing mechanism is for the feature(s) (since RVU clients don't have RID numbers). Been watching for the first public/GA test case.


----------



## MichaelG_STL

Sixto said:


> It's not yet clear what the process is, or what the billing mechanism is for the feature(s) (since RVU clients don't have RID numbers). Been watching for the first public/GA test case.


I can be that case... Will call them shortly and let you know what I find out.


----------



## Alan Gordon

Sixto said:


> It's not yet clear what the process is, or what the billing mechanism is for the feature(s) (since RVU clients don't have RID numbers). Been watching for the first public/GA test case.


Are there separate pins for each RVU device?! 

If so, they could charge per pin active on your HR34...

~Alan


----------



## Sixto

Alan Gordon said:


> Are there separate pins for each RVU device?!
> 
> If so, they could charge per pin active on your HR34...
> 
> ~Alan


It appears that it will reveal itself shortly, now that Samsung RVU capability is going mainstream.

There may also be one other item to consider relative to H2x vs RVU client comparison, but will await those with Samsung TV's to test RVU in a multiple DVR environment.


----------



## inkahauts

"Sixto" said:


> It appears that it will reveal itself shortly, now that Samsung RVU capability is going mainstream.
> 
> There may also be one other item to consider relative to H2x vs RVU client comparison, but will await those with Samsung TV's to test RVU in a multiple DVR environment.


Sixto, here is what I want to know. If you have two hr34, can a client see either hr34, or can it only be attached to one hr34 at a time? I am sure they canT do a combined playlist between the two as well, right? One reason I would probably not get clients is I have a feeling in a system with more than one dvr, clients can only ever access one hr34 at a time without going through the entire setup process again, and they cant ever see the playlist from an hr24, etc. is that right?


----------



## Alan Gordon

inkahauts said:


> Sixto, here is what I want to know. If you have two hr34, can a client see either hr34, or can it only be attached to one hr34 at a time? I am sure they canT do a combined playlist between the two as well, right? One reason I would probably not get clients is I have a feeling in a system with more than one dvr, clients can only ever access one hr34 at a time without going through the entire setup process again, and they cant ever see the playlist from an hr24, etc. is that right?


THANK YOU!! THANK YOU!! THANK YOU!! :lol:

I had meant to PM Sixto to see if he knew the answer to that, and that's when the unpleasantness in my life began, and I forgot why I wanted to PM him in the first place. Thanks for reminding me... 

~Alan


----------



## Sixto

inkahauts said:


> Sixto, here is what I want to know. If you have two hr34, can a client see either hr34, or can it only be attached to one hr34 at a time? I am sure they canT do a combined playlist between the two as well, right? One reason I would probably not get clients is I have a feeling in a system with more than one dvr, clients can only ever access one hr34 at a time without going through the entire setup process again, and they cant ever see the playlist from an hr24, etc. is that right?


I am not sure whether an RVU client can switch between HR34s. While I do have two HR34s, I do not have the RVU feature enabled on my account nor a Samsung TV to test. I have had thoughts both ways (allowed and not) but unable to test.

I anticipate that an RVU client can only see the Playlist of the owning HR34, but others can test that, now that the Samsung RVU firmware is mainstream.

No need for anyone to PM, if it can't be said publicly it can't be said.


----------



## Alan Gordon

Sixto said:


> No need for anyone to PM, if it can't be said publicly it can't be said.


I had my own reasons for planning to PM. Otherwise, I would have asked on the board.

I didn't think you had RVU (so I was right about that), but since you're the only one I know of with two HR34s, I thought you might know the answer anyway.

For all I know, the subject might have been brought up, and I simply missed it, because while my interest in the HR34 is high, there was a couple of weeks where my internet usage was low, so I skipped a lot of the discussion regarding the First Look. 

I'm certainly interested in hearing the answer.

~Alan


----------



## Stuart Sweet

A little more information for you all: 

At this point DIRECTV is only doing RVU installs via truck roll. In other words you have to let them do it. They will bring the installation equipment, which basically consists of a powered DECA and the RC70X remote. You must have an HR34 active on your account before you do the RVU install. 

It would "theoretically" be possible to do it all yourself, as I have, if you had the parts. You need a powered DECA and a coax line running to the TV. Connect the DECA to the coax, to a power source and run the ethernet cable to the TV. Confirm that you have internet service on the TV.

You can use the Samsung remote for most, if not all tasks; I'm still working out the particulars of which button does what.


----------



## F1 Fan

Just touching on something similar to what Sixto was saying about 2 HR34s....

Can an RVU client stream a recording from an HR2x via the HR34? In other words does the HR34 pull the playlists from the other devices? It can do it for the TV is it plugged into but wondered if you had tried it from the RVU client.


----------



## Sgt. Slaughter

F1 Fan said:


> Just touching on something similar to what Sixto was saying about 2 HR34s....
> 
> Can an RVU client stream a recording from an HR2x via the HR34? In other words does the HR34 pull the playlists from the other devices? It can do it for the TV is it plugged into but wondered if you had tried it from the RVU client.


Gonna have to direct that to someone that actually has a SamsungTV with RVU enabled and right now it seems Stuart is the only one thus far to have such.


----------



## Shades228

Perhaps you could coax Stuart into doing some Youtube videos.


----------



## dsw2112

Stuart Sweet said:


> It would "theoretically" be possible to do it all yourself, as I have, if you had the parts. You need a powered DECA and a coax line running to the TV. Connect the DECA to the coax, to a power source and run the ethernet cable to the TV. Confirm that you have internet service on the TV.


Will the HR34's ethernet port be an option for DIY'ers? If not, what is the purpose of the port?


----------



## TBlazer07

F1 Fan said:


> Just touching on something similar to what Sixto was saying about 2 HR34s....
> 
> Can an RVU client stream a recording from an HR2x via the HR34? In other words does the HR34 pull the playlists from the other devices? It can do it for the TV is it plugged into but wondered if you had tried it from the RVU client.


 From what I understand the RVU client (TV) can only see the HR34 it's "connected" to no matter how many other HR receivers you have however the HR34 can see all the other HR&H's. I'm sure Stuart can confirm (or deny) that.


----------



## F1 Fan

F1 Fan said:


> Just touching on something similar to what Sixto was saying about 2 HR34s....
> 
> Can an RVU client stream a recording from an HR2x via the HR34? In other words does the HR34 pull the playlists from the other devices? It can do it for the TV is it plugged into but wondered if you had tried it from the RVU client.


I have it on very good authority that the answer is currently "NO".


----------



## inkahauts

"TBlazer07" said:


> From what I understand the RVU client (TV) can only see the HR34 it's "connected" to no matter how many other HR receivers you have however the HR34 can see all the other HR&H's. I'm sure Stuart can confirm (or deny) that.


Yeah, I don't see a rvu client being able to view anything that isn't on a rvu server. By wether or not one rvu client can see multiple rvu servers, that is another question entirely, which I look forward to hear the answer to.


----------



## penetronn

Sgt. Slaughter said:


> ehh and the elimination of the box itself at RVU tv's!!


Yes, that's a big deal for me. But my main reason is ANYNET+. I've been following RVU development for a while, although I haven't had a satellite provider in years. I, for one, am interested in using the ANYNET+ feature with my all Samsung setup for a completely integrated home media experience. I'm looking at replacing my current Samsung home theater setup with a Samsung Smart TV with RVU support and an HWD7000. Because they are all Samsung, you only need one remote control everything - for me, it's the only universal remote solution that "just works" and I've tried them all. Also with HDMI 1.4 you can share internet connections between the components and ArC allows you to rid yourself of optical cables once and for all.


----------



## Sixto

It will be interesting to see how the Samsung RVU support rolls out.

Had always assumed that the Samsung TVs would be direct Ethernet connected (non-DECA), and the DirecTV traffic would flow from LAN through the CCK, while all other internet traffic would go through the direct Switch/Router connection.

From the comments above, it appears the "supported" DirecTV RVU setup will be through DECA, and I guess is consistent with how MRV is supported.

Seems more likely that each TV has a coax connection then a Ethernet connection anyway.


----------



## harsh

Sixto said:


> From the comments above, it appears the "supported" DirecTV RVU setup will be through DECA, and I guess is consistent with how MRV is supported.


In view of which comments?

Samsung's existing network support is through either Wi-fi or twisted pair (this includes ANYNET+) so I'm not sure I understand your change of position.

The term "supported" is very poorly defined and I suspect, largely overrated. DIRECTV's definition of "support" is literally help in "troubleshooting". It seems like you can get a more thoughtful version of that here.


----------



## penetronn

Sixto said:


> It will be interesting to see how the Samsung RVU support rolls out.
> 
> Had always assumed that the Samsung TVs would be direct Ethernet connected (non-DECA), and the DirecTV traffic would flow from LAN through the CCK, while all other internet traffic would go through the direct Switch/Router connection.
> 
> From the comments above, it appears the "supported" DirecTV RVU setup will be through DECA, and I guess is consistent with how MRV is supported.
> 
> Seems more likely that each TV has a coax connection then a Ethernet connection anyway.


True, but I think the supported TVs all have ethernet connections. And they aren't "passive" or just for firmware upgrades. The Smart TV platform has a lot of up and down traffic.


----------



## Sixto

harsh said:


> In view of which comments?
> 
> Samsung's existing network support is through either Wi-fi or twisted pair (this includes ANYNET+) so I'm not sure I understand your change of position.
> 
> The term "supported" is very poorly defined and I suspect, largely overrated. DIRECTV's definition of "support" is literally help in "troubleshooting". It seems like you can get a more thoughtful version of that here.


Was referring to post #156 where it's stated that the RVU feature is enabled via a DirecTV installation (with DECA). Have not yet seen any indication that the RVU feature can be added without a DirecTV installation, but time will tell.

Once the RVU feature is added, I'd assume that non-DECA would work as well, since the TV has no indication of DECA or not.

The reference to "supported" was simply referring to how to enable the RVU feature support on your account, not necessarily the need for labor support but that could come into play, but again was not what I was referring to.


----------



## Sixto

penetronn said:


> True, but I think the supported TVs all have ethernet connections. And they aren't "passive" or just for firmware upgrades. The Smart TV platform has a lot of up and down traffic.


Correct. When the DECA cloud is used it would appear to the TV as an Ethernet connection.


----------



## penetronn

Sixto said:


> Was referring to where it's stated that the RVU feature is enabled via a DirecTV installation (with DECA). Have not yet seen any indication that the RVU feature can be added without a DirecTV installation, but time will tell.
> 
> Once the RVU feature is added, I'd assume that non-DECA would work as well, since the TV has no indication of DECA or not.
> 
> The reference to "supported" was simply referring to how to enable the RVU feature support on your account, not necessarily the need for labor support but that could come into play, but again was not what I was referring to.


I wouldn't be surprised to see ethernet as a supported networking protocol for this. We built our house in 2006 and had it wired with Cat5 and Cat6 cable in anticipation of Windows Vista Media Center (yeah, that didn't work out so well). Currently we have AT&T's U-Verse and they have an ethernet over coax solution for people who don't have ethernet networks in their house to operate the whole house DVR. However, they also support ethernet installations and prefer them if the house is wired with Cat5 cable. It apparently provides a better connection. When I first read about the RVU client for Samsung Smart TVs and Directv at CES 2011 I assumed it would probably work similarly to the way U-Verse is set up in our home currently. I suppose only time will tell.

Good news too, the Samsung UN46D6420 is on sale at Best Buy for $989 this week. Nice deal!


----------



## markrogo

penetronn said:


> Yes, that's a big deal for me. But my main reason is ANYNET+. I've been following RVU development for a while, although I haven't had a satellite provider in years. I, for one, am interested in using the ANYNET+ feature with my all Samsung setup for a completely integrated home media experience. I'm looking at replacing my current Samsung home theater setup with a Samsung Smart TV with RVU support and an HWD7000. Because they are all Samsung, you only need one remote control everything - for me, it's the only universal remote solution that "just works" and I've tried them all. Also with HDMI 1.4 you can share internet connections between the components and ArC allows you to rid yourself of optical cables once and for all.


I'm going to leave aside the fact that I personally (that's in "it's my opinion, I expect others to disagree") find going all Samsung to solve any problem at all downright bizarre. Samsung stuff is OK, but often not the best... But anyway.

I find Harmony remotes "just work" fine. Similarly, I removed all my optical cables about 3 years ago. I'm not telling you what to do, but banking on this solution in its infancy to solve whatever problems you are having seems to me like a short path toward a long period of grief. It's pretty clear it's not going to "just work" without any issues ever, but replacing large amounts of equipment to get there will most assuredly be expensive.


----------



## penetronn

markrogo said:


> I'm going to leave aside the fact that I personally (that's in "it's my opinion, I expect others to disagree") find going all Samsung to solve any problem at all downright bizarre. Samsung stuff is OK, but often not the best... But anyway.
> 
> I find Harmony remotes "just work" fine. Similarly, I removed all my optical cables about 3 years ago. I'm not telling you what to do, but banking on this solution in its infancy to solve whatever problems you are having seems to me like a short path toward a long period of grief. It's pretty clear it's not going to "just work" without any issues ever, but replacing large amounts of equipment to get there will most assuredly be expensive.


I've been using all Samsung equipment for several years and it's the best solution I've come up with so far by using ANYNET+. Particularly for my non-tech inclined wife. She loves how she can just hit eject, put a disk in the BDP1600 and all the correct components power on and change to the right inputs automatically (along with the 120 Hz sensing using BD-Wise). Then she can use the TV remote to to control the volume on the HTAS730. It's actually very simple and elegant.

I've owned three harmony remotes over the years and none of them ever worked just right with my setup. I spent long periods of time on the phone with Logitech customer service reps who eventually just told me on two occassions that it wasn't going to work. That was also one of the reasons I dumped my old Olevia TV, hah.

To be sure there are other more important reasons for the upgrade. I want to go 3D, I want to get Directv because of the NFL Sunday Ticket and U-Verse not being available in the new home. Samsung has always worked great for us and while it's not necessarily top of the line A/V, it's more than adequate for what we want to do.


----------



## Stuart Sweet

inkahauts said:


> Sixto, here is what I want to know. If you have two hr34, can a client see either hr34, or can it only be attached to one hr34 at a time? I am sure they canT do a combined playlist between the two as well, right? One reason I would probably not get clients is I have a feeling in a system with more than one dvr, clients can only ever access one hr34 at a time without going through the entire setup process again, and they cant ever see the playlist from an hr24, etc. is that right?





F1 Fan said:


> Just touching on something similar to what Sixto was saying about 2 HR34s....
> 
> Can an RVU client stream a recording from an HR2x via the HR34? In other words does the HR34 pull the playlists from the other devices? It can do it for the TV is it plugged into but wondered if you had tried it from the RVU client.


The HR34 can see other DVRs and can act as both a whole-home server and a client. However, the RVU clients can only see what is recorded on the HR34. No whole-home content.



dsw2112 said:


> Will the HR34's ethernet port be an option for DIY'ers? If not, what is the purpose of the port?


The Ethernet port is there so that if you have a pure RVU setup you do not need a cinema connection kit. You can run Ethernet straight to a router. Ethernet is not recommended for RVU. Gigabit would probably work but going through a DECA cloud is the recommended method.

At this time only technician installations are being allowed. That means even if you had everything in the house, a tech would have to show up because only a tech is authorized to put RVU service on the account. I hope this changes soon.


----------



## RAD

Stuart, why would gig make a difference since the HR34 NIC is 100Mbps?


----------



## Stuart Sweet

Just my thought... GigE would allow for other traffic besides the RVU stream, potentially keeping the RVU stream from being interrupted. I've been told that the coax option is really preferred.


----------



## inkahauts

Stuart Sweet said:


> The HR34 can see other DVRs and can act as both a whole-home server and a client. However, the RVU clients can only see what is recorded on the HR34. No whole-home content.


Yes, but can an RVU client see recordings from multiple RVU servers, or just one at a time, and how difficult is it to switch between each rvu server if you have more than one RVU server? As far as I know, Sixto is the only one with two RVU servers right now... Lucky *(%^#)&#^^(*#^!?


----------



## Sixto

inkahauts said:


> Yes, but can an RVU client see recordings from multiple RVU servers, or just one at a time, and how difficult is it to switch between each rvu server if you have more than one RVU server? As far as I know, Sixto is the only one with two RVU servers right now... Lucky *(%^#)&#^^(*#^!?


If you could switch, it's one at a time.

The question is can you switch. You register the RVU client with an RVU server ("add client"), the question is can you register an RVU client with more then one RVU server and then select the server at power-on.

We do know, currently at least, that an RVU client can not do MRV.


----------



## Shades228

Sixto said:


> If you could switch, it's one at a time.
> 
> The question is can you switch. You register the RVU client with an RVU server ("add client"), the question is can you register an RVU client with more then one RVU server and then select the server at power-on.
> 
> We do know, currently at least, that an RVU client can not do MRV.


You should convince Samsung to get you an RVU TV so you can test this as I think you're the only one with 2 of them.:lol:


----------



## Stuart Sweet

inkahauts said:


> Yes, but can an RVU client see recordings from multiple RVU servers, or just one at a time, and how difficult is it to switch between each rvu server if you have more than one RVU server? As far as I know, Sixto is the only one with two RVU servers right now... Lucky *(%^#)&#^^(*#^!?


I really don't know the answer to that question but it's very likely that you can only see one HR34 at a time.


----------



## Alan Gordon

Stuart Sweet said:


> The HR34 can see other DVRs and can act as both a whole-home server and a client. However, the RVU clients can only see what is recorded on the HR34. No whole-home content.


That makes sense since the HR34's point (or one of them anyway) is to lower costs by giving everyone a WHDVR option that is _TRULY_ a WHDVR, making the need/desire for multiple DVRs unnecessary.

That being said, it's kind of a bummer. :nono2:

~Alan


----------



## dconfer

I have the UN46 and UN55 D8000 series they both got the 1024 update. I dont have an HR34 so I cant try this. Thought maybe others might want to try. I dont even see the RVU on the input screen. Maybe you have to have one on the network for the input to show up.


----------



## RAD

My PN51D8000 was able to download 1024 tonight and RVU/HR34 isn't showing up in the source device list, and I do have a HR34. Since Samsung didn't include this model when they announced RVU support not really expecting it.


----------



## P Smith

I think you shouldn't assume if FW is the same version, it would be same for different models.


----------



## dettxw

dconfer said:


> I have the UN46 and UN55 D8000 series they both got the 1024 update. I dont have an HR34 so I cant try this. Thought maybe others might want to try. I dont even see the RVU on the input screen. Maybe you have to have one on the network for the input to show up.





RAD said:


> My PN51D8000 was able to download 1024 tonight and RVU/HR34 isn't showing up in the source device list, and I do have a HR34. Since Samsung didn't include this model when they announced RVU support not really expecting it.


Unfortunately no RVU listed in the release notes on the Samsung support site for these model's 1024 firmware release like it is for the 6000 series.


----------



## mjwagner

"Stuart Sweet" said:


> At this time only technician installations are being allowed. That means even if you had everything in the house, a tech would have to show up because only a tech is authorized to put RVU service on the account. I hope this changes soon.


uh oh. I was planning on purchasing an HR34 and installing it myself in place of my aging HR20-700 once the HD GUI has been rolled out to the HR34's. Does this mean I have to call DirecTV and arrange a truck roll before it can be activated? What if I am just running it in MRV mode with no RVU's? What if I add some RVU TV's at some later point?


----------



## Groundhog45

mjwagner said:


> uh oh. I was planning on purchasing an HR34 and installing it myself in place of my aging HR20-700 once the HD GUI has been rolled out to the HR34's. Does this mean I have to call DirecTV and arrange a truck roll before it can be activated? What if I am just running it in MRV mode with no RVU's? What if I add some RVU TV's at some later point?


My understanding is that if you want to have an RVU compatible TV activated with your HR34, you need a DirecTV technician, who will be able to activate the client. If you just want the HR34, you can get one from Value Electronics or Solid Signal and do the install yourself. Not sure what will be required with RVU TVs in the future.


----------



## Stuart Sweet

Your understanding is right. I was kind of surprised that there's no self-install option for the Samsung TVs (although I did do a self install.) 

I think the feeling is that you need a coax line to the TV and a powered DECA and not everyone has that (although, again, I did.) So an installer has to run it.

You also need a cheat sheet to tell you which buttons on the Samsung TV do what, or an RC70X remote. Most people don't have those things (although... you get the drill.)

I was kind of surprised that hooking the coax line to the antenna input didn't work. I would have thought that would be the most elegant solution. But, alas, it didn't. Maybe the 2012 TVs will work that way.


----------



## markrogo

Stuart Sweet said:


> I was kind of surprised that hooking the coax line to the antenna input didn't work. I would have thought that would be the most elegant solution. But, alas, it didn't. Maybe the 2012 TVs will work that way.


Unless they build in MOCA capability, it won't.


----------



## Strog

So CAT 5e\6 connection will not work? I would still need to run coax from H34 to the Samsung enabled RVU TV? 
Never had Direct before, planning on switching from Dish soon. Thanks.


----------



## P Smith

Keep the network wire for now - when Samsung TV will support MOCA, then you'll need coax cable.


----------



## Stuart Sweet

markrogo said:


> Unless they build in MOCA capability, it won't.


Well yeah, I just had hoped they did that already.


----------



## markrogo

Stuart Sweet said:


> Well yeah, I just had hoped they did that already.


I hope so, Stuart, since it's finally getting popular. Samsung is actually strangely cheap on the parts side of their TVs, however, so we'll have to see what the 2012 models bring. I'd hope the RVU stuff spreads in general. It won't affect me in the near future -- I'm not replacing working TVs to pay DirecTV the same fee anyway -- but it'd be the best thing for the future.


----------



## inkahauts

"Stuart Sweet" said:


> Well yeah, I just had hoped they did that already.


Assuming they can install moca into their tvs that will work with any and all companies using moca, that would be a smart way to go for them. I think there are several companies using moca today, including TiVo, DirecTV, I think also Fios, and a few cable providers.


----------



## Stuart Sweet

It would be really great if they could build a general purpose MOCA adapter that works with the flavors used by the major providers.


----------



## P Smith

While RVU support is FW (software) and could be cost one time development under a contract, the MOCA approach will be harder to accept by TV manufacturers as it require HW parts and software too.


----------



## markrogo

Stuart Sweet said:


> It would be really great if they could build a general purpose MOCA adapter that works with the flavors used by the major providers.


They probably could if the thing was capable of receiving a bit of whatever unique code the various MSOs/sat cos. are using that's unique. I imagine this will be one of those things that happens over a decade, given the typical high speed that is things cable and satellite when it comes to standards.


----------



## inkahauts

"markrogo" said:


> They probably could if the thing was capable of receiving a bit of whatever unique code the various MSOs/sat cos. are using that's unique. I imagine this will be one of those things that happens over a decade, given the typical high speed that is things cable and satellite when it comes to standards.


!rolling

Yeah, an open source type of hardware that can pickup any moca style signal, and then just make the software able to work with any provider. I sure make it sound easy.


----------



## LoweBoy

Shades228 said:


> You should convince Samsung to get you an RVU TV so you can test this as I think you're the only one with 2 of them.:lol:


If it works they way you guys you say then having two HR34's to multiple RVU TV's would not be so cool because you can only see the recordings on the HMC you are connected to.

I would think the H25 setups would be the better route to go with.


----------



## harsh

Stuart Sweet said:


> It would be really great if they could build a general purpose MOCA adapter that works with the flavors used by the major providers.


MoCA is MoCA. It shouldn't depend on who your provider is as long as your RF frequency is supported.

Entropic claims that MoCA 2.0 capable devices (not just testbeds) will be shown at CES but there don't appear to be any available (nor certified) at this time. The latest MoCA certifications (Arris, Cisco, ZTE) have been for MoCA 1.1 standard devices for use with frequencies >1GHz (D1-D8).

Most, if not all existing DECA hardware was designed to an amendment to MoCA 1.1 (Mid RF Annex) and they don't appear to be certified by MoCA. I couldn't find any devices that were certified for use with satellite IF.

Interestingly, the Echostar T2200S cable DVR is MoCA 1.1 certified.


----------



## Stuart Sweet

You are only partially correct. For example, DIRECTV Ethernet Coaxial Adapters (DECA) pass MoCA traffic along different frequencies from other MoCA providers. I understand that Verizon also uses a non-standard MoCA system. 

It would be nice to see a coax in that understands all the flavors of MoCA out there.


----------



## markrogo

Stuart Sweet said:


> You are only partially correct. For example, DIRECTV Ethernet Coaxial Adapters (DECA) pass MoCA traffic along different frequencies from other MoCA providers. I understand that Verizon also uses a non-standard MoCA system.
> 
> It would be nice to see a coax in that understands all the flavors of MoCA out there.


Right, if there was some lightweight microprocessor and enough flash to hold whatever code the provider needed to drop in there... It certainly could be done; as I said above, I'd expect progress to be glacial though.


----------



## harsh

markrogo said:


> Right, if there was some lightweight microprocessor and enough flash to hold whatever code the provider needed to drop in there... It certainly could be done; as I said above, I'd expect progress to be glacial though.


It isn't about software.

The issue is the RF frequency and if the MoCA tuner isn't designed to tune the lower frequencies, no amount of software is going to fix it.


----------



## markrogo

harsh said:


> It isn't about software.
> 
> The issue is the RF frequency and if the MoCA tuner isn't designed to tune the lower frequencies, no amount of software is going to fix it.


You can use software to define what frequencies the radio is listening to as well as what protocols its using.

A generic MOCA part would have the ability to hear the appropriate range of frequencies, which is trivial to engineer.


----------



## inkahauts

"markrogo" said:


> You can use software to define what frequencies the radio is listening to as well as what protocols its using.
> 
> A generic MOCA part would have the ability to hear the appropriate range of frequencies, which is trivial to engineer.


But would it? I really dont know? DirecTV uses a modified flavor that is outside any regular spec of freq for moca as a I recall.


----------



## harsh

markrogo said:


> You can use software to define what frequencies the radio is listening to as well as what protocols its using.


You're assuming much when you assume that the tuner is agile enough to shift frequencies that far. None of the MoCA certified units seem to be set up to do it. DIRECTV/MoCA chose a frequency for DECA that isn't a handy harmonic of the typical MoCA frequencies.


----------



## harsh

inkahauts said:


> But would it? I really dont know? DirecTV uses a modified flavor that is outside any regular spec of freq for moca as a I recall.


DECA is fully within the MoCA 1.1 Mid-RF Annex specification and, by extension, the MoCA 2.0 spec. The problem is that most viewers couldn't use that band so they don't bother manufacturing them (outside of DIRECTV and maybe Echostar).


----------



## 430970

Glad to see this is getting out there, but I'm a little confused about the DECA/Ethernet requirements for RVU-connected TVs.

So my setup would be TV in basement with the HR34 (replacing my HR22). Another TV in the bedroom (Samsung UN46D6300 - coming any minute now). Utility room in basement which is where the lines from the dish on the roof come in before being distributed to all the rooms (home runs all). There's also ethernet to every room (also distributed via the router in the utility room).

I'm assuming I can connect the HR34 via either one or two coaxes to whatever's in the utility room (directly to cables from the dish or some kind of multiswitch).

So what's in the utility room? The powered DECA/CCK? PI? Switch? Garden Gnomes? 

And how do I connect the TV in the bedroom? Only ethernet? Or ethernet and coax? Something else with the coax in the bedroom?

Lastly - If I want this setup, is the HR34 is wide enough release now that I can simply call up DirecTV and request it? Or am I gonna have go through hurdles b/c I only have two TVs? I really want to avoid extra equipment in the bedroom setup if I can, which is why RVU appealed to me.


----------



## drp392

After entering the pin on the client tv UN46D6400 I get this message (see attached picture). Does this mean there is something that a tech has to enable in our account to allow RVU? I have a case management ticket open and they aren't sure how to enable a new RVU location. They have arranged someone to come out on the 30th and get it setup but I was hoping I could somehow solve it before then.


----------



## dettxw

Knowledgeable people have posted that only a tech can get RVU enabled, so sound like you'll get fixed up soon.


----------



## drp392

"dettxw" said:


> Knowledgeable people have posted that only a tech can get RVU enabled, so sound like you'll get fixed up soon.


I just can't believe they want to waste money and time sending someone out when I have it 99% setup but don't have access to the secret RVU checkbox on the website.


----------



## litzdog911

drp392 said:


> I just can't believe they want to waste money and time sending someone out when I have it 99% setup but don't have access to the secret RVU checkbox on the website.


Since the whole RVU-enabled TV thing is still very new, I'm not surprised at all that DirecTV wants a live technician to set this up and properly enable it. Once they're more common this will likely change.


----------



## inkahauts

"jcricket" said:


> Glad to see this is getting out there, but I'm a little confused about the DECA/Ethernet requirements for RVU-connected TVs.
> 
> So my setup would be TV in basement with the HR34 (replacing my HR22). Another TV in the bedroom (Samsung UN46D6300 - coming any minute now). Utility room in basement which is where the lines from the dish on the roof come in before being distributed to all the rooms (home runs all). There's also ethernet to every room (also distributed via the router in the utility room).
> 
> I'm assuming I can connect the HR34 via either one or two coaxes to whatever's in the utility room (directly to cables from the dish or some kind of multiswitch).
> 
> So what's in the utility room? The powered DECA/CCK? PI? Switch? Garden Gnomes?
> 
> And how do I connect the TV in the bedroom? Only ethernet? Or ethernet and coax? Something else with the coax in the bedroom?
> 
> Lastly - If I want this setup, is the HR34 is wide enough release now that I can simply call up DirecTV and request it? Or am I gonna have go through hurdles b/c I only have two TVs? I really want to avoid extra equipment in the bedroom setup if I can, which is why RVU appealed to me.


First,since your an existing customer, you can't get it through DirecTV till sometime in feb. if you want one now, it's full pop and online retailers for you. Personally, I am waiting till feb, and I'd do the same if I where you, you might get a discount on it.

Second, likely setup will be... New swim lnb for dish, one coax line to closet, where you will have a power inserted, and a splitter. You will likely have a bb deca there to connect to the Internet, since it sounds like your modem may be in that closet as well or at least a switch that you could plug into. Then you will have one line of coax that goes to your hr34 and that's it for that. You will the also have one line of coax that goes to your Samsung tv, and they will put a deca on that line at the tv to convert the coax to an Ethernet connector. That should be it. That's what I would expect them to do. But there are other ways that it can be done as well.


----------



## penetronn

> The Ethernet port is there so that if you have a pure RVU setup you do not need a cinema connection kit. You can run Ethernet straight to a router. Ethernet is not recommended for RVU. Gigabit would probably work but going through a DECA cloud is the recommended method.
> 
> At this time only technician installations are being allowed. That means even if you had everything in the house, a tech would have to show up because only a tech is authorized to put RVU service on the account. I hope this changes soon.


So with a Cat5 network throughout my house, I can use that instead of the "cinema connection kit" which I'm assuming is the DECA I've been reading about with DIRECTV? I wired it so there is a coax line and and ethernet plug in every room next to each another. They all route to a box in my front hall closet which has a built in router and splitter.


----------



## inkahauts

"penetronn" said:


> So with a Cat5 network throughout my house, I can use that instead of the "cinema connection kit" which I'm assuming is the DECA I've been reading about with DIRECTV? I wired it so there is a coax line and and ethernet plug in every room next to each another. They all route to a box in my front hall closet which has a built in router and splitter.


I have heard that so far, deca will give you better performance than Ethernet connections with rvu. Now this may change, but I suspect that DirecTV will never support that configuration, and will always want a deca cloud system for supported, because it allows them to isolate any streaming issues from a customers own network equipment, like their routers and switches, which may not be optimized for streaming for these devices. This would be inline with how they deal with mrv now and I dont see them changing that path, as it would require a lot more knowledge and know how for their installers.


----------



## 430970

inkahauts said:


> First,since your an existing customer, you can't get it through DirecTV till sometime in feb. if you want one now, it's full pop and online retailers for you. Personally, I am waiting till feb, and I'd do the same if I where you, you might get a discount on it.
> 
> Second, likely setup will be... New swim lnb for dish, one coax line to closet, where you will have a power inserted, and a splitter. You will likely have a bb deca there to connect to the Internet, since it sounds like your modem may be in that closet as well or at least a switch that you could plug into. Then you will have one line of coax that goes to your hr34 and that's it for that. You will the also have one line of coax that goes to your Samsung tv, and they will put a deca on that line at the tv to convert the coax to an Ethernet connector. That should be it. That's what I would expect them to do. But there are other ways that it can be done as well.


Thanks - super helpful/detailed reply. Makes more sense now.

Indeed the modem/router is in the same room (utility closet) as all the other home runs. Interesting that they use a DECA at the TV to convert it to ethernet (rather than allowing it to run over ethernet to the TV itself). Not a problem (there's both coax and ethernet near that TV's new location).

I guess I might just be waiting until February. Although part of me wonders if getting a second DVR wouldn't just be less trouble/cheaper. I just don't relish the whole MRV complexities I'm sure my wife will be annoyed about ("what do you mean I can't set up a recording on the basement receiver from the bedroom"). The HR34 seemed a much "cleaner" install.


----------



## markrogo

harsh said:


> You're assuming much when you assume that the tuner is agile enough to shift frequencies that far. None of the MoCA certified units seem to be set up to do it. DIRECTV/MoCA chose a frequency for DECA that isn't a handy harmonic of the typical MoCA frequencies.


We're talking about a hypothetical, generic MOCA interface on TVs and you're telling me I'm assuming too much. This is like me talking German and you speaking Klingon. Enjoy your _qagh_, this conversation is entirely pointless.


----------



## Shades228

markrogo said:


> We're talking about a hypothetical, generic MOCA interface on TVs and you're telling me I'm assuming too much. This is like me talking German and you speaking Klingon. Enjoy your _qagh_, this conversation is entirely pointless.


There is no such thing as a generic moca chip and that's what defines the frequencies that can be used.

http://www.lightreading.com/document.asp?doc_id=190692&site=lr_cable


----------



## penetronn

inkahauts said:


> I have heard that so far, deca will give you better performance than Ethernet connections with rvu. Now this may change, but I suspect that DirecTV will never support that configuration, and will always want a deca cloud system for supported, because it allows them to isolate any streaming issues from a customers own network equipment, like their routers and switches, which may not be optimized for streaming for these devices. This would be inline with how they deal with mrv now and I dont see them changing that path, as it would require a lot more knowledge and know how for their installers.


Thank you for the answer. I suppose I can just use the ethernet for a wired connection for my game system and the coax for DirecTV. And yes, they are probably going to simplify things for their installers. I'm also curious to see how the remote control works...that is if you will be able to use the Samsung stock remote or if they are going to a DirecTV remote - perhaps an RF remote if the HR34 is in another room. RF is how DISH did it way back in the day when their 722s first starting showing up on the scene. If it's not RF, then I'm assuing the RVU firmware update for the Samsung Smart TVs would have had to include support for DirecTV remote control codes.


----------



## inkahauts

"penetronn" said:


> Thank you for the answer. I suppose I can just use the ethernet for a wired connection for my game system and the coax for DirecTV. And yes, they are probably going to simplify things for their installers. I'm also curious to see how the remote control works...that is if you will be able to use the Samsung stock remote or if they are going to a DirecTV remote - perhaps an RF remote if the HR34 is in another room. RF is how DISH did it way back in the day when their 722s first starting showing up on the scene. If it's not RF, then I'm assuing the RVU firmware update for the Samsung Smart TVs would have had to include support for DirecTV remote control codes.


I am not sure about remotes, but, I think that you will be able to use either the tvs remote, or a rf remot supplied by DirecTV, although that remote will not be a regular remote, but a smaller one that's brand new and that we have seen a few pics of, and a couple people say they have received when turning on rvu.


----------



## inkahauts

"jcricket" said:


> Thanks - super helpful/detailed reply. Makes more sense now.
> 
> Indeed the modem/router is in the same room (utility closet) as all the other home runs. Interesting that they use a DECA at the TV to convert it to ethernet (rather than allowing it to run over ethernet to the TV itself). Not a problem (there's both coax and ethernet near that TV's new location).
> 
> I guess I might just be waiting until February. Although part of me wonders if getting a second DVR wouldn't just be less trouble/cheaper. I just don't relish the whole MRV complexities I'm sure my wife will be annoyed about ("what do you mean I can't set up a recording on the basement receiver from the bedroom"). The HR34 seemed a much "cleaner" install.


If your options is two hr24 or one hr34 and a client, IMHO it's not a contest. The hr34 will win every time, it allows for much more flexibility and ease of use, and I also have to wonder if it won't be less of a power draw as well especially if you have a rvu tv.

As for cheaper, is there really a price to high for a happy wife?


----------



## markrogo

Shades228 said:


> There is no such thing as a generic moca chip and that's what defines the frequencies that can be used.
> 
> http://www.lightreading.com/document.asp?doc_id=190692&site=lr_cable


There are cell phones that support frequencies from 700MHz to 2.4GHz, without batting an eyelash. There are single-chip radio solutions that are agile between 850MHz and 2100MHz today.

Again, it's not like I don't know what I'm talking about. And what I'm talking about here is a hypothetical generic MOCA interface -- I didn't specify its chip count although it could absolutely be done in a single RF part with appropriate microprocessor support and some flash to store whatever code is needed. I'm not talking about -- nor were we until someone started chiming in about what's "impossible" -- just slapping some off the shelf pieces into TVs and calling it done. TVs don't get updated very often anyway.

A generic MOCA interface that is sufficiently frequency agile to cover any and all MOCA frequencies is more than possible. Like I said at the beginning, it would take years to implement _even if the TV mfrs. wanted to_ because of the standards process, etc.


----------



## inkahauts

"markrogo" said:


> There are cell phones that support frequencies from 700MHz to 2.4GHz, without batting an eyelash. There are single-chip radio solutions that are agile between 850MHz and 2100MHz today.
> 
> Again, it's not like I don't know what I'm talking about. And what I'm talking about here is a hypothetical generic MOCA interface -- I didn't specify its chip count although it could absolutely be done in a single RF part with appropriate microprocessor support and some flash to store whatever code is needed. I'm not talking about -- nor were we until someone started chiming in about what's "impossible" -- just slapping some off the shelf pieces into TVs and calling it done. TVs don't get updated very often anyway.
> 
> A generic MOCA interface that is sufficiently frequency agile to cover any and all MOCA frequencies is more than possible. Like I said at the beginning, it would take years to implement even if the TV mfrs. wanted to because of the standards process, etc.


I think everyone would agree that know such animal exists today specifically for all moca ranges, but that it is also entirely possible to be done. Yes? Thats what I think at least, which is why I mentioned it and am hopefully someday they get smart and go that route.


----------



## penetronn

Good thread. Here's to hoping those of you who have installers coming in the next couple weeks post some comments about functionality as well as some pictures of the Samsung client in action. I've used a lot of IPTV setups in my day and the majority have subtle buffering issues that show up when the camera pans or there are sports/news tickers at the bottom of the screen.


----------



## 430970

inkahauts said:


> If your options is two hr24 or one hr34 and a client, IMHO it's not a contest. The hr34 will win every time, it allows for much more flexibility and ease of use, and I also have to wonder if it won't be less of a power draw as well especially if you have a rvu tv.
> 
> As for cheaper, is there really a price to high for a happy wife?


You're not gonna get an argument from me. I'm much more in favor of the single HR34 - less equipment + 5 tuners = Higher WAF.

I can hold out until Feb/March without that much issue (since this is by far a secondary TV).


----------



## markrogo

inkahauts said:


> I think everyone would agree that know such animal exists today specifically for all moca ranges, but that it is also entirely possible to be done. Yes? Thats what I think at least, which is why I mentioned it and am hopefully someday they get smart and go that route.


Actually, while I agree with you, every negative reply I've received is from people who seem to such a thing as some sort of technical impossibility. I tried to explain why it's very possible. And then I gave up.


----------



## azarby

inkahauts said:


> I think everyone would agree that know such animal exists today specifically for all moca ranges, but that it is also entirely possible to be done. Yes? Thats what I think at least, which is why I mentioned it and am hopefully someday they get smart and go that route.


The question is not so much is it technically possible, but can it pass the muster for cost effectiveness, and the ability to get a diverse and strongly competetive industry to agree on a standard implementation. There is also the "Not Invented by Me" effect that would have to be overcome. Those decisions are not usually made by engineering but by marketing and management.


----------



## damie45

Is anyone using the rvu feature with a samsung tv as yet? If yes how are you liking it? I got the hr34 and a samsung d6400 with a h25 box hook up to it, I was wondering if I should just go with rvu instead of the box.


----------



## Stuart Sweet

Yes, I am using it and it works very well. It doesn't really work any differently than if there were a receiver at that location, and the cost is the same either way.


----------



## damie45

Thanks for the reply.


----------



## harsh

azarby said:


> The question is not so much is it technically possible, but can it pass the muster for cost effectiveness, and the ability to get a diverse and strongly competetive industry to agree on a standard implementation.


The standard is there. The question is whether or not anyone in the CE client equipment space supports it.

DIRECTV can't create the need on its own and until the major RVU players get some hardware certified, they're not lending much support for having the standard in the first place.

At this point, RVU looks like a handshake interoperability agreement between DIRECTV and Samsung and that's not going to drive the industry. The lack of support by Samsung for MoCA Mid-RF annex or better definitely hurts DIRECTVs case.


----------



## harsh

markrogo said:


> There are cell phones that support frequencies from 700MHz to 2.4GHz, without batting an eyelash. There are single-chip radio solutions that are agile between 850MHz and 2100MHz today.


Tuning RF isn't uniquely a matter of setting bits in registers. The device needs to be designed to work at the frequency range desired. If it is running in that range (or perhaps at a harmonic), it is happy. Outside that range, performance falls off significantly.

MoCA devices that are currently certified are set up for Channels D1-D8. Those frequencies correspond to 1150MHz to 1500MHz in 50MHz increments.


----------



## azarby

harsh said:


> The standard is there. The question is whether or not anyone in the CE client equipment space supports it.
> 
> At this point, RVU looks like a handshake interoperability agreement between DIRECTV and Samsung and that's not going to drive the industry. The lack of support by Samsung for MoCA Mid-RF annex or better definitely hurts DIRECTVs case.


Agree 100%


----------



## inkahauts

"azarby" said:


> Agree 100%


Why? The point of my statement wasn't if DirecTV could get everyone to put in rvu' it was can moca get everyone to install a all favors moca so that hey will work with any device from any provider, and there are several providers out there going moca. No one provider can get all manufactures to do anything, but one technology used by many might be able to.


----------



## azarby

inkahauts said:


> Why? The point of my statement wasn't if DirecTV could get everyone to put in rvu' it was can moca get everyone to install a all favors moca so that hey will work with any device from any provider, and there are several providers out there going moca. No one provider can get all manufactures to do anything, but one technology used by many might be able to.


That is exactly the issue. DTV can't do this by themselves. It would need to be an industry standard run by an Industry committe before all concerned would implement the technology. Do you know how difficult it is to set up an industry standard and get everyone to agree. It takes a lot of man power , money and time. My opinion is that at this point in time, DTV will not expend the resources ($$$$$) to to this on their own unless DISH and the cable box suppliers do the same.

If you want to see this happen, you need to talk to DTV marketing and manegement. An engineering push won't cut it. There has to be a consumer pull to make it worth while.


----------



## Drew2k

Consider how long "Pre-N" wireless routers were sold before "N" was officially ratified as the standard. Even with many router manufacturers preparing for "N" there were still many bumps along the way and it took a long time...


----------



## azarby

Drew2k said:


> Consider how long "Pre-N" wireless routers were sold before "N" was officially ratified as the standard. Even with many router manufacturers preparing for "N" there were still many bumps along the way and it took a long time...


Same goes for HDMI to reach an approved standard status. Intel and others put a lot of money into this. Believe me, my co-workers strugged for years to get that first draft approved.


----------



## LameLefty

azarby said:


> Same goes for HDMI to reach an approved standard status. Intel and others put a lot of money into this. Believe me, my co-workers strugged for years to get that first draft approved.


And despite now being up to . . . what, the 1.4 "standard", there are still incompatibilities between devices reported every single day.


----------



## Alan Gordon

LameLefty said:


> And despite now being up to . . . what, the 1.4 "standard", there are still incompatibilities between devices reported every single day.


Yep... almost every time I start a Blu-ray on my Blu-ray player, it causes my Blu-ray player and AVR to shut off... causing me to start all over again.

If I unplug my HDMI cable until the disc starts playing, I'm good... 

~Alan


----------



## MichaelG_STL

I know it's not exactly "on topic" but does anybody know the resource for the Samsung firmware 1024 and subsequent versions release notes?


----------



## Stuart Sweet

samsung.com

Log in with your Samsung ID
Go to your TV
Go to Downloads
Go to Firmware
Click on the version.

Here's what my TV said:



> 1. Title
> Firmware for LED TV D60** / D64** / D6500 series (ver. 1025.0)
> 2. Applicable Model
> D6000SF / D6050TF / D6400UF / D6420UF / D6450UF / D6500VF
> 3. Carrier or Corporate Customer
> all customers
> 4. Description
> - Including RVU feature and available Amazon app.
> - Enhance firmware security
> - This firmware will decrease flickering problem on 3D mode. (only 3D model)
> - Change the way to get out of Store Demo Mode
> - Change the type of information of Info banner
> - Prevent escaping issue when pressing volume button on video apps(Netflix, Vudu, etc)
> - Support Remote Service
> - For netflix 3.1 service.


----------



## markrogo

azarby said:


> That is exactly the issue. DTV can't do this by themselves. It would need to be an industry standard run by an Industry committe before all concerned would implement the technology. Do you know how difficult it is to set up an industry standard and get everyone to agree. .


Yes, in fact I do. I believe I alluded to this in 4-5 separate posts.


----------



## harsh

inkahauts said:


> No one provider can get all manufactures to do anything, but one technology used by many might be able to.


At this point, Mid-RF Annex is used _exclusively_ by DIRECTV. Without support from a second (specifically from among the television manufacturers), there's no way to get to many.


----------



## flipptyfloppity

Alan Gordon said:


> Yep... almost every time I start a Blu-ray on my Blu-ray player, it causes my Blu-ray player and AVR to shut off... causing me to start all over again.
> 
> If I unplug my HDMI cable until the disc starts playing, I'm good...
> 
> ~Alan


That's CEC (Consumer Electronic Control, a function of some HDMI devices) messing you up. If you can turn it off on some of your devices, do so.


----------



## markrogo

harsh said:


> At this point, Mid-RF Annex is used _exclusively_ by DIRECTV. Without support from a second (specifically from among the television manufacturers), there's no way to get to many.


Fortunately, DirecTV is the 2nd largest multichannel TV provider in the U.S.


----------



## LameLefty

markrogo said:


> Fortunately, DirecTV is the 2nd largest multichannel TV provider in the U.S.


Objective fact has never gotten in the way of the routine doom-saying and negativity of our resident Dish observer . . . :lol:


----------



## harsh

markrogo said:


> Fortunately, DirecTV is the 2nd largest multichannel TV provider in the U.S.


That might be a big deal if we didn't know that DIRECTV serves less than 20% of the marketplace. Even when combined with the DISH Network customers that could also use Mid-RF Annex frequencies you've elevated the number to something around 31% of the space.

From there you consider what percentage of the 31% that is likely to employ MoCA networking and you've arrived at a level that I like to call "vanishingly small".


----------



## drp392

I'm curious about 3D on the RVU client TVs. The channels (103-107) work fine when viewing from the TV that the HR34 is attached to but when I try to view one from the RVU tv it says "Not subscribed. Press SELECT.(721)". This isn't make or break for me but is it supposed to work or is it not possible yet to pass a 3D program over RVU? Yes my RVU tv is 3D capable (UN46D6400).


----------



## Sgt. Slaughter

"drp392" said:


> I'm curious about 3D on the RVU client TVs. The channels (103-107) work fine when viewing from the TV that the HR34 is attached to but when I try to view one from the RVU tv it says "Not subscribed. Press SELECT.(721)". This isn't make or break for me but is it supposed to work or is it not possible yet to pass a 3D program over RVU? Yes my RVU tv is 3D capable (UN46D6400).


If that's the case I wonder if 1080p content is available then....would think if it doesn't allow 3D then 1080p wouldn't pass either. 
Regardless I'd hope this is just a bump in the road and in the future it allows both just fine...


----------



## markrogo

harsh said:


> That might be a big deal if we didn't know that DIRECTV serves less than 20% of the marketplace. Even when combined with the DISH Network customers that could also use Mid-RF Annex frequencies you've elevated the number to something around 31% of the space.
> 
> From there you consider what percentage of the 31% that is likely to employ MoCA networking and you've arrived at a level that I like to call "vanishingly small".


By your compelling "logic", the chances that Samsung would ever have built any TVs that supported such an unpopular technology are akin to those of discovering intelligent life on Mars.

Fortunately, the TV exists.


----------



## penetronn

drp392 said:


> I'm curious about 3D on the RVU client TVs. The channels (103-107) work fine when viewing from the TV that the HR34 is attached to but when I try to view one from the RVU tv it says "Not subscribed. Press SELECT.(721)". This isn't make or break for me but is it supposed to work or is it not possible yet to pass a 3D program over RVU? Yes my RVU tv is 3D capable (UN46D6400).


Sounds almost like an HDMI handshake thing. That would be very disappointing if that was the case. Although there's not much to view in 3D right now anyway besides blu-ray. This will probably change though.


----------



## Stuart Sweet

This is a known issue... 3d is not supported on the RVU clients. I'm talking to our friends at directv about this.


----------



## Sgt. Slaughter

Stuart Sweet said:


> This is a known issue... 3d is not supported on the RVU clients. I'm talking to our friends at directv about this.


have you or anyone gotten a 1080p program to play via the RVU clientTV??
j/w if 3D doesn't work right now would 1080p...

well now as i type that i realize the two likely dont relate as 1080p should be more bandwidth wheras 3D should be more codec/handshake support right? or am i off on that too. lil early here after new years still. lol

happy new year to everyone btw!


----------



## inkahauts

"harsh" said:


> That might be a big deal if we didn't know that DIRECTV serves less than 20% of the marketplace. Even when combined with the DISH Network customers that could also use Mid-RF Annex frequencies you've elevated the number to something around 31% of the space.
> 
> From there you consider what percentage of the 31% that is likely to employ MoCA networking and you've arrived at a level that I like to call "vanishingly small".


Your % means nothing. They have millions of set top boxes, and from here on out, the majority will be hooked up with moca in mind, and at some point in the next couple years, most likely all new ones will. 40 million plus tvs being hooked up with moca devices is incentive enough for that particular spectrum, the issues is getting them manufactures to see the need for enabling moca on tvs because of all providers heading to that technology. Choosing a chip that will work with all favors will be the easy part. Showing the technology will be prevalent, that's the challenge.


----------



## harsh

inkahauts said:


> Your % means nothing.


My percentage is fact. Your numbers are what iffy.


----------



## MichaelG_STL

Samsung Smart TV Firmware V1026, check.
DECA installed, TV connected via Ethernet, check.
TV able to browse local network, check.
TV able to communicate out to internet, check.
Technician unable to understand what RVU is, and his tech support neither, FAIL. AARgh!


----------



## shaddow22

I finally got an tech out today to upgrade my current system to a SWM, install my HR34 and hook up a Samsung D6400 via RVU. Everything was going along great and we got the D6400 paired to the HR34. On the next screen it said to call DirecTV to activate RVU. The installer called and was on hold forever. They finally said that they couldn't activate RVU for an existing customer and that they'd "send an email up the chain" to see if someone could find a way to get it done. Has any existing customer been successful in getting RVU, and if so, how?


----------



## Davenlr

shaddow22 said:


> They finally said that they couldn't activate RVU for an existing customer


Its stuff like this that just makes a person want to scream. They should have had their computer systems, authorization systems, and procedures in place before the first box was sold.


----------



## drp392

"shaddow22" said:


> I finally got an tech out today to upgrade my current system to a SWM, install my HR34 and hook up a Samsung D6400 via RVU. Everything was going along great and we got the D6400 paired to the HR34. On the next screen it said to call DirecTV to activate RVU. The installer called and was on hold forever. They finally said that they couldn't activate RVU for an existing customer and that they'd "send an email up the chain" to see if someone could find a way to get it done. Has any existing customer been successful in getting RVU, and if so, how?


Call back the main 800 number and tell them you want to open a case management ticket to setup your RVU clients. Apparently they are the only ones that can enable it. It's actually called HMC in their system. You can activate a HR34 through the main number pretty easily but they don't have access to enable HMC/RVU functionality.


----------



## Shades228

Davenlr said:


> Its stuff like this that just makes a person want to scream. They should have had their computer systems, authorization systems, and procedures in place before the first box was sold.


Existing customers aren't eligible so people get to deal with the issues of going around the system.

However none of the last few pages except for about 2 posts have to do with Samsung Firmware. Could we get this cleaned up or at least get back on topic.


----------



## Stuart Sweet

Actually I'm going to close this one and open up a new one for the new year.


----------

